# Bin Laden is DEAD



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Biggest piece of shit in the world.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's good. How did he die?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The fella on Fox News is announcing his death whilst smiling/laughing. Win.

Burn in hell.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> That's good. How did he die?


He had a heart attack over Christian winning the world title


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good riddance to that cave dwelling motherfucker. *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully I can use this as an excuse to not go to work (I have to go watch the ticker tape parade). Still awesome obviously.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> He had a heart attack over Christian winning the world title


Nice spoilers :no: pft who cares


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Biggest news to come out in a long time. Bye Bye Bastard


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Osama is dead, Osama is deadddddd, fuck off you terrorists, Osama is dead.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The body is in U.S. possession I hear. Which leads me to believe he has been shot and killed. Gonna have to wait for Obama's speech on it though.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

DH said:


> Nice spoilers :no: pft who cares


oh yeah and this isn't a spoiler at all

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/549843-christian-new-world-heavyweight-champion.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK™ said:


> That's good. How did he die?


Dudikoff. AMERICAN NINJA to the face.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> oh yeah and this isn't a spoiler at all
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/549843-christian-new-world-heavyweight-champion.html


People who haven't watched the event aren't gonna go into the wrestling section though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RIP


----------



## BabyBoy (Mar 19, 2003)

DH said:


> Nice spoilers :no: pft who cares


How's it a spoiler? The event happened already.


I just want them to confirm. Not that gay guy on CNN 'Osama Bin Laden is dead.' He's said it like 40 times in one minute. hahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad he's dead and I doubt anybody will shed a tear for the bastard.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

OFFICIAL THREAD MUSIC:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Only took 9 years.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hopefully only good comes from this, the danger is if the US killed him the terrorists would consider him a martyr.



DH said:


> Nice spoilers :no: pft who cares





JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> oh yeah and this isn't a spoiler at all
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/549843-christian-new-world-heavyweight-champion.html





BabyBoy said:


> How's it a spoiler? The event happened already.


Lol, you both didn't notice the white text.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

George Dubya wins this round.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> He had a heart attack over Christian winning the world title


LMFAO, WOW THIS IS FUCKING WIN, awesome brah, how fitting of a day this is. everything is right the world now, christian is finally the world champ and bin fucking laden is dead!,


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Osama shouldn't have put his address on PSN


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


>


This! FUCK YEAH


----------



## BabyBoy (Mar 19, 2003)

topper1 said:


> Only took 9 years.


wtf? Do you not know what this means? It's been fucking years! He first attacked the WTC in 1993 with an airplane! GET IT RIGHT noob!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder what the fall out will be, I mean there are probably some piss off people atm.


----------



## BabyBoy (Mar 19, 2003)

World War 3 is gonna start soon.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

This deserves chants.

USA, USA, USA!

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!

EC-Dub EC-Dub EC-Dub


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Proud to be an American.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

6000 deaths later..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

If anything, it puts us on our guard even more as we know attempts of terrorism are likely..therefore the threat level decreases slightly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Osama Bin Laden goes down as the greatest of all time in the Hide-N-Go-Seek hall of fame.

But seriously, I have a feeling this could either go really good or really really bad.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Good.

If we have the body of Bin Laden I think all the families of the victims of 9/11 should piss on his rotting corpse.

USA, USA, USA.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Asshole to the death, trying to steal Christian ´s spotlight.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not even American and this makes me happy. Should we make tomorrow an official holiday?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently the US has increased terrorism awareness/threat level dramatically. I'm happy that he's dead, but I'm somewhat scared of what could come from this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to your second term Obama.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

AMERICA!

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Thing is this also needs to put us on a high alert. You know some people are pissed off so lets see what happens now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

About time he gets taken out.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yay


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a feeling Al Qaeda will try to assassinate Obama...


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

RKO920 said:


> I have a feeling Al Qaeda will try to assassinate Obama...


They'll be lucky if they get there before white America.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

EGame said:


> Welcome to your second term Obama.


True, nothing Trump can say can top this. unless of course the ecomony is still pretty shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Bin Ladin's dead? 

BOUT FUCKING TIME!!!!!

That motherfucker has been a thorn in the side of the world for far too long, and I'm not just talking 9/11 either. He is an evil & destructive monster, and to hear he's dead brings great joy to me. 

God Bless the Troops that fought hard for this event and made it possible. 

God Bless the victims of Bin Ladin's actions and their families as well as this brings, at the very least, a sense of closure that the mastermind behind so much evil is gone.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

MovieStarR™ said:


> all the families of the victims of 9/11 should piss on his rotting corpse.


Agreed!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry, i dont believe it. They need to post his death certificate online to be sure.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally that ugly piece of shit got what he deserved. Actually, he didn't. I wanted him to die.....slowly.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

God bless America. Thank god.

The fallout should be interesting, but we'll deal with it then.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't buy it.


----------



## hisdudeness (Sep 11, 2007)

good news. i'm curious to know if it was all just standard military intel where they just happened to run across him or if they were tipped off. be curious to see if obama really had anything to do with it, being ahole supreme #1 i'm sure they didn't have to wait for the order to toast his arse. they need to gold plate the bullet and stick it somewhere in washington along with his head to make an example imo. or at least i think that's what duke nukem or i would do. give the whole military team a nice long vacation as they earned it and a nice pay day. then give them a shit load of medals and some of that 25 mil reward. they earned it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this could be very bad


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

FUCK OSAMA


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Obama = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDZm18Abjk&feature=related


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're trollin'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> this could be very bad


If it's true, it's not could, it will be bad.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is this really a good thing? changes just went way up we could be attacked.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, it was a mistake i think


----------



## espn166 (Sep 24, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I don't buy it.


WHY NOT


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Remember where you were!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I bet the happiest person in the world is Michael Bay. He's probably coming up with a pitch as we speak.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Fuck anyone who thinks this could be anything but GOOD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Because having him alive is a good thing, right? I mean its not like they gave up on planning how to attack again.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

sbuch said:


> Fuck anyone who thinks this could be anything but GOOD


There is always a possibility of a backlash. Another attack or a huge wave of acts of terrorism. Bin Laden being dead is a good thing, but what his death may bring is not.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hiplop are you saying killing osama was a bad thing?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

How in the blue hell did The Rock know about Osama before everyone else. He tweeted about it good while before anything was said. lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I got pretty emotional, they did it.

It was thought to be pretty much impossible and I always thought when It would be done and If be be here to witness it.

We did it!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's certainly not impossible that they'd attack but it's not likely. Al Qaeda isn't the same now as they were in 2001. They're weak and fractured now and have been for quite some time. I can't imagine this helping matters either.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> There is always a possibility of a backlash. Another attack or a huge wave of acts of terrorism. Bin Laden being dead is a good thing, but what his death may bring is not.


Yeah I agree with you 100 percent, but I trust those who helped this happen will also help to prevent anything like 9/11 happening again. There must be a plan already in place to prevent any backlash...or so you would think


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm gonna put it out there right now. This will be on South Park this week.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> How in the blue hell did The Rock know about Osama before everyone else. He tweeted about it good while before anything was said. lol


The Rock was the one who killed him


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Both happy and a little bit worried at this news.

It's about time he was killed/captured, but despite how disgusting he was as a human being, and how ridiculous his beliefs were (the extremety of them), he wasn't a stupid man, he'll have had plans ready for this situation


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I know what killed him...


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, if this had have happened tomorrow (May 2nd), it would have been the same day Voldemort died. Jusy saying.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

May 1st 1945 Hitler announced dead
May 1st 2011 Bin Laden announced dead

I like numbers like that, it's weird to think about.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Bin Laden is dead AND I just found out Christian won the WHC, awesome night


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All I know is that I'm giving our government a lot of side eye right now and have even more questions than I did before. Something doesn't smell right, sorry.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just another jobber.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> May 1st 1945 Hitler announced dead
> May 1st 2011 Bin Laden announced dead
> 
> I like numbers like that, it's weird to think about.


I think he was killed before today. Clearly details are shady right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what killed him...


:lmao!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh said:


> hiplop are you saying killing osama was a bad thing?


no not at all. mistake was a bad choice of words, it was a smart move but i just dont want a backlash to cost lots their lives.

you get me?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
Yeah he's been dead for a week. Hitler died before May 1st too they were just both announced dead that day


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> All I know is that I'm giving our government a lot of side eye right now and have even more questions than I did before. Something doesn't smell right, sorry.


are you going to elaborate on this or just keep posting about how skeptical you are


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

these idiots putting up the #1 sign like they're at a sporting event is an embarrasment. him dying is good, backlash wouldn't be.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.infowars.com/osama-bin-dead-awhile/

"We may very well find our government putting closure to this whole Osama bin Laden affair in the very near future. I expect them to come up with a body. Maybe they’ll dig him up out of the hills of Afghanistan, or claim that he was recently blown to bits following a bloody fire fight in Yemen. Whatever happens, you can sure that our government will declare, “Mission Accomplished” and finally have something to show for all those billions of dollars and hundreds of thousands of lives it cost to get him." :lmao

He's been dead for 10 years. 

The Minstry of Truth just saw it fit to rectify.

You can all go back to your Royal Weddings and American Idol now.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

AMERICA!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck yes.

Theres going to be some huge partys going on now


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

_"The trumpet-call had let loose an enormous volume of noise. Already an excited voice was gabbling from the telescreen, but even as it started it was almost drowned by a roar of cheering from outside. The news had run round the streets like magic. He could hear just enough of what was issuing from the telescreen to realize that it had all happened, as he had foreseen; a vast seaborne armada had secretly assembled a sudden blow in the enemy's rear, the white arrow tearing across the tail of the black. Fragments of triumphant phrases pushed themselves through the din: 'Vast strategic manoeuvre -- perfect co-ordination -- utter rout -- half a million prisoners -- complete demoralization -- control of the whole of Africa -- bring the war within measurable distance of its end victory -- greatest victory in human history -- victory, victory, victory!!_


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Steve Patriot said:


> http://www.infowars.com/osama-bin-dead-awhile/
> 
> "We may very well find our government putting closure to this whole Osama bin Laden affair in the very near future. I expect them to come up with a body. Maybe they’ll dig him up out of the hills of Afghanistan, or claim that he was recently blown to bits following a bloody fire fight in Yemen. Whatever happens, you can sure that our government will declare, “Mission Accomplished” and finally have something to show for all those billions of dollars and hundreds of thousands of lives it cost to get him." :lmao
> 
> ...


great source


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve Patriot said:


> http://www.infowars.com/osama-bin-dead-awhile/
> 
> "We may very well find our government putting closure to this whole Osama bin Laden affair in the very near future. I expect them to come up with a body. Maybe they’ll dig him up out of the hills of Afghanistan, or claim that he was recently blown to bits following a bloody fire fight in Yemen. Whatever happens, you can sure that our government will declare, “Mission Accomplished” and finally have something to show for all those billions of dollars and hundreds of thousands of lives it cost to get him." :lmao
> 
> ...


cause alex jones is a great credible source


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn the party at The White House is awesome!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

This is going to be a big one for the conspiracist nutjobs isnt it?


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

They finally got Goldstein.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

GD said:


> cause alex jones is a great credible source


I think prophetic would work better.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Good stuff.

can't wait for my morning commute to manhattan later.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Steve Patriot said:


> I think prophetic would work better.


Steve, I'm all for questioning my government (and believe me, I hate the US government) but trusting someone who makes millions of dollars a year perpetuating conspiracy theories is almost as bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Josh said:


> are you going to elaborate on this or just keep posting about how skeptical you are


I'll probably do both. Certain things aren't adding up for me with this announcement and how it was executed. I'll post it later but right now I just don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i think some of jones' points hes made over the years are strong points that i can agree with, but all he does for a living is that. hell just do it for the sake of making a few more million


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I may be in the minority, but I don't wish death upon anyone and/or celebrate about the announcement of someone being killed..Just me though

That being said, no way they just mysteriously found him and killed him..He's likely been dead for years..Bush administration just wanted to bury it for their own incentives and Obama administration was gonna bring it to light so now his chances of being re-elected boosts significantly


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Blue Meanie Wins Twitter
_
Blue Meanie: Osama Bin Laden dead! Donald Trump unimpressed wants death certificate._


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

About fucking time. 

Tremendous news.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> I may be in the minority, but I don't wish death upon anyone and/or celebrate about the announcement of someone being killed..Just me though
> 
> That being said, no way they just mysteriously found him and killed him..He's likely been dead for years..Bush administration just wanted to bury it for their own incentives and Obama administration was gonna bring it to light so now his chances of being re-elected boosts significantly


um you do know how many innocent people hes killed..right?


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> All I know is that I'm giving our government a lot of side eye right now and have even more questions than I did before. Something doesn't smell right, sorry.


Are you thinking swerve????

Anyway, this isn't like Star Wars where the emperor dies and the empire goes with him, but Osama was a soldier, super rich, very influential and a figure head to Al-qaeda. With him gone, Al-qaeda is taking a HUGE blow. Is there someone to replace him? Yes. Can he be replaced in the same capacity as Osama. Maybe.

As far as retaliation goes, we are no more in danger tomorrow then we were yesterday.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

PLEASE do not turn this topic into a moral or political war

he is dead

over 

done


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^^
The Empire was still around after the Emperor died in Star Wars


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why the hell would Bush bury it?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Blue Meanie Wins Twitter
> _
> Blue Meanie: Osama Bin Laden dead! Donald Trump unimpressed wants death certificate._


LMAO, Blue Meanie ftw.

It was great to hear that he's finally been killed, whether he was killed recently or not I'm just glad he's finally dead.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I'll probably do both. Certain things aren't adding up for me with this announcement and how it was executed. I'll post it later but right now I just don't want to offend anyone.


Well, I'll set the tone for you...

http://www.kersplebedeb.com/mystuff/s11/ciacreate.html


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> I may be in the minority, but I don't wish death upon anyone and/or celebrate about the announcement of someone being killed..Just me though
> 
> That being said, no way they just mysteriously found him and killed him..He's likely been dead for years..Bush administration just wanted to bury it for their own incentives and Obama administration was gonna bring it to light so now his chances of being re-elected boosts significantly


LMAO

Did you not see Obama's announcement? This shit didn't magically happen. Some guy didn't just see him, say "Hey, that's Bin Laden!" and kill him. He said he's had intelligence as to where he was for months and gradually gained more information until he gave the go-ahead about a week ago to infiltrate the building and kill Bin Laden. If he's been dead for years, Al Qaeda would have _certainly_ launched an attack on America by now.

If you're not glad he's dead, you're not American.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank god!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Haven't we known, or had a good idea about where he was for a while now.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> ^^^^^^^
> The Empire was still around after the Emperor died in Star Wars


meh. It was a similarity I was trying to make and I guess I failed.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope the terrorists have fun trying to recover from this. They've lost their nervous system.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> I hope the terrorists have fun trying to recover from this. They've lost their nervous system.


Hey, I know people got on your case about Sweeney dying, but if you wanna get all the "he was a fucking carny loser" stuff with Osama, we won't care.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

America imo ~! :hb:


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

Amber B said:


> All I know is that I'm giving our government a lot of side eye right now and have even more questions than I did before. Something doesn't smell right, sorry.


Im with you bro. I mean Obama has had his birth certificate questioned al;l week by trump and now all of a sudden he announces we killed bin laden, yeah right.I want proof, I want to see the body and autopsy photos, hes probaly making all this up to make himself look good and to say he did something george w couldn't.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)




----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Hey, I know people got on your case about Sweeney dying, but if you wanna get all the "he was a fucking carny loser" stuff with Osama, we won't care.


What can I say about bin Laden that we don't already know about though? There will not be any cunts on here defending him. He's our generation's version of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MickieHBKfan said:


> Im with you bro. I mean Obama has had his birth certificate questioned al;l week by trump and now all of a sudden he announces we killed bin laden, yeah right.I want proof, I want to see the body and autopsy photos, hes probaly making all this up to make himself look good and to say he did something george w couldn't.


I'm not a bro.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

lol oh sorry amber, i wasn't paying attention to your user name.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I will await the details before I let my tongue go. I do not think this news broke out because of a long form birth certificate. I'm not saying I know what happened but I do know these Birther assholes need helmets and they will say the the birth certificate is the reason for this story.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wanna see pics of his body.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

WWF said:


> I wanna see pics of his body.


We all do. Video would be preferable.


----------



## woodenbo89x (Feb 14, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> I may be in the minority, but I don't wish death upon anyone and/or celebrate about the announcement of someone being killed..Just me though


We aren't celebrating his death, we are celebrating justice. There's a difference.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao

/b/ owns atm


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know if its been posted or not but


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

woodenbo89x said:


> We aren't celebrating his death, we are celebrating justice. There's a difference.


Sad that ppl think killing someone equals justice..

imo Me celebrating Bin Laden's death makes me no better than those who celebrated the deaths on 9/11..Under no circumstances would I ever celebrate the announcement of someone getting killed..I'm not gonna mourn over his death but I'm also not gonna throw confetti..Nothing about death and hearing about someone getting killed will bring a smile to my face..Don't like it, then sorry...If an eye for an eye makes YOU feel better then ok, but I can't be down with that..


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Sad that ppl think killing someone equals justice..
> 
> imo Me celebrating Bin Laden's death makes me no better than those who celebrated the deaths on 9/11..Under no circumstances would I ever celebrate the announcement of someone getting killed..I'm not gonna mourn over his death but I'm also not gonna throw confetti..Nothing about death and hearing about someone getting killed will bring a smile to my face..Don't like it, then sorry...If an eye for an eye makes YOU feel better then ok, but I can't be down with that..


So we're suppose to let that asshole kill more people? Hell fucking no fuck that. This asshole can rot in hell for all I fucking care.


----------



## woodenbo89x (Feb 14, 2011)

The people who died on 9/11 were INNOCENT! They did nothing wrong and didn't deserve to die. Bin Laden on the other hand killed thousands of people whether by his own accord or someone else's.

But I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. You're right, we shouldn't have killed him. He should be free to kill whoever the fuck he wants to. Right? Ok, no. What would make you happy? If we captured him and put him in a jail? Where he could escape and then go back to al qaeda and plot another September 11th? Whether or not you can see it, this was/is great news.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Sad that ppl think killing someone equals justice..
> 
> imo Me celebrating Bin Laden's death makes me no better than those who celebrated the deaths on 9/11..Under no circumstances would I ever celebrate the announcement of someone getting killed..I'm not gonna mourn over his death but I'm also not gonna throw confetti..Nothing about death and hearing about someone getting killed will bring a smile to my face..Don't like it, then sorry...If an eye for an eye makes YOU feel better then ok, but I can't be down with that..


I'm sorry the people he killed were innocent everyday Americans. He is a murderer and for that he deserved to die. I get what you are saying but really...how can you say that people should be happy the guy is dead? He deserved what he got a bullet to the head.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Postage said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> can't wait for my morning commute to manhattan later.


If you leave now you might make it in time. 



HeatWave said:


> I may be in the minority, but I don't wish death upon anyone and/or celebrate about the announcement of someone being killed..Just me though
> 
> That being said, no way they just mysteriously found him and killed him..He's likely been dead for years..Bush administration just wanted to bury it for their own incentives and Obama administration was gonna bring it to light so now his chances of being re-elected boosts significantly


For 99.9999999% of people in the world I would agree. In fact I think Bin Laden might be the only person in the world that I would be cheering for his death. This is basically the news that people have wanted to hear since we found out who was behind 9/11.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Sad that ppl think killing someone equals justice..
> 
> imo Me celebrating Bin Laden's death makes me no better than those who celebrated the deaths on 9/11..Under no circumstances would I ever celebrate the announcement of someone getting killed..I'm not gonna mourn over his death but I'm also not gonna throw confetti..Nothing about death and hearing about someone getting killed will bring a smile to my face..Don't like it, then sorry...If an eye for an eye makes YOU feel better then ok, but I can't be down with that..


A lot of people have lost family members because of him. Why would some people not celebrate his death when they lost loved ones because of him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If y'all don't understand why I feel like the way I do then it is what it is..There's nothing I'm gonna be able to say that will make feel different and I'm not trying to convert y'all to my side..I'm just sayin whether it's Bin Laden or some guy 4 blocks down from me, death is death..I don't find happiness or celebration in that word..If it provides closure for those that a killer is no longer out there ok then, but celebrating & cheering a persons death? That sounds just as cold hearted as the person who did the all of the killing to me..But whatever, don't mind me because it seems some are not reading my posts, they're just seeing red..Just skip my post


----------



## woodenbo89x (Feb 14, 2011)

You never answered my question. What would you prefer that we had done with Bin Laden? And I do understand your point. I just do not understand how you can have ANY sympathy for this "man".


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Liniert said:


> Sorry, i dont believe it. They need to post his death certificate online to be sure.


ok Mr. Trump  lol


So this mean i can go home now? lol jk Great Day for everyone this is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

woodenbo89x said:


> You never answered my question. What would you prefer that we had done with Bin Laden? And I do understand your point. I just do not understand how you can have ANY sympathy for this "man".


Any type of solitary confinement type of punishment that will do...

Regarding the sympathy stuff, well I'm also not a fan of death row with the electric chair and lethal injections and stuff too but that's a different story for another day..I've always believed their should be a thick line between punishment and killing..When you blur the lines you basically accept the same thing you are against in certain situations such as this one..

You can throw out all of the "What if he breaks out" type of scenarios but if he does then that's an indictment against our government for the type of solitary confinement and security systems we have imo


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Republicans & Tea partiers can kiss 2012 good bye.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

iverson19 said:


> Republicans & Tea partiers can kiss 2012 good bye.



He doesn't even have to give speeches all he has to do is just hold up a Newspaper from tommorow and go "Thank you"


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

The greatest news I've heard in a long time


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Any type of solitary confinement type of punishment that will do...
> 
> Regarding the sympathy stuff, well I'm also not a fan of death row with the electric chair and lethal injections and stuff too but that's a different story for another day..I've always believed their should be a thick line between punishment and killing..When you blur the lines you basically accept the same thing you are against in certain situations such as this one..
> 
> You can throw out all of the "What if he breaks out" type of scenarios but if he does then that's an indictment against our government for the type of solitary confinement and security systems we have imo



No. Being the mastermind behind an attack that killed over *three thousand* innocent Americans and putting a bullet in the motherfucker who did it *is not* the same. Its incredibly narrow-minded and naive to think so.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Good stuff. took long enough though, bin laden must have been a cunt to play hide and seek with as a kid.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave I respect your disdain for "eye for an eye", but there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have no problem at all with killing this bastard. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. I'll actually celebrate it tomorrow.

If I were alive when Hitler died it wouldn't have bothered me either.*


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

There are few people in the world that deserve death. This cunt was 1 of them. Good news to wake up to.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

he earned his death. this is a great day for America.

AMERICA! FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joint Special Operations Command.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope it hurt the cunt.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I thank the American soldiers for killing this fucker. He deserved it for all he did. Great day for everyone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Sad that ppl think killing someone equals justice..


*I don't think it's sad at all.*



> imo Me celebrating Bin Laden's death makes me no better than those who celebrated the deaths on 9/11..Under no circumstances would I ever celebrate the announcement of someone getting killed..I'm not gonna mourn over his death but I'm also not gonna throw confetti..Nothing about death and hearing about someone getting killed will bring a smile to my face..Don't like it, then sorry...If an eye for an eye makes YOU feel better then ok, but I can't be down with that..



*I don't think anyone asked you to be down with it did they?*






Kiz said:


> i hope it hurt the cunt.


*Me too. Slow and VERY painful. *


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

CNN reporting that they have already "buried" the body at sea.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If it were me i'd let the fucking suffer for a little bit.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yesterday....was a good day.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Now the US gets to deal with all the pissed off people who followed him and they are going to retaliate, big time. He is now more of a martyr to them than ever and just further their nutty cause. Not looking forward to the repercussions of this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Walls said:


> Now the US gets to deal with all the pissed off people who followed him and they are going to retaliate, big time. He is now more of a martyr to them than ever and just further their nutty cause. Not looking forward to the repercussions of this.


*I don't see it happening. I'm pretty sure Bin Laden wanted to do even more to the States since '01. We're looking for it now. I'm not saying it wont or can't happen. I just don't fear it. Not at all.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That could very well happen, but eventually the photos of him being dead will get out online and they will freak out even more. This isn't going to solve anything, there probably already is another guy in charge and he's pissed off now, more than he was before and now he has something to prove as well. I see the next attack being massive. Not idea when or where it would happen, though.

I'm always fearful that someone will take out the CN Tower one day. It'd be so easy to do and it would cause massive damage to downtown Toronto if it were to happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> That could very well happen, but eventually the photos of him being dead will get out online and they will freak out even more. This isn't going to solve anything, there probably already is another guy in charge and he's pissed off now, more than he was before and now he has something to prove as well. I see the next attack being massive. Not idea when or where it would happen, though.
> 
> I'm always fearful that someone will take out the CN Tower one day. It'd be so easy to do and it would cause massive damage to downtown Toronto if it were to happen.


Don't drag Canada into this.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Don't drag Canada into this.


I live an hour and a half outside Toronto, it would be devastating if it happened. It eventually will, I don't see how it won't. One day they will attack us because no one expects us to get attacked. We are the younger, hotter sister of the US and pussies overall, perfect targets.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What a happy day.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> I live an hour and a half outside Toronto, it would be devastating if it happened. It eventually will, I don't see how it won't. One day they will attack us because no one expects us to get attacked. We are the younger, hotter sister of the US and pussies overall, perfect targets.


thats the one thing that is pissing me off about this shit.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Canada will be ok.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

-Obama got Osama
-Osama said "Damn 'Abbottabad' PS3 that leaked my info"
-Osama Fail Laden
-He's dead

So far headlines I've seen.

What a momentous day, just came back from outside on the street, a sober celebration unlike those dumb College kids at Washington that just went out to get on TV, the New York coverage I saw...very moving, saw the firefighters shedding a tear with a humble celebration of what happened, not those dumb ass kids running "Oh forget about Osama dying I wanna be on TV"


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

HullKogan said:


> Canada will be ok.


Possibly. They may just stick to using Canada as a place to hide their sleeper cells and just attack the US. I still see either Toronto or Ottawa getting attacked in the future.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

there better be images of the body that get released. that's all i know.

i'm very anti-war and too an extent anti-death penalty, but Osama was one motherfucker that had it coming. karma is a big ugly bitch. i keep picturing it going down like the end of scarface though lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Walls said:


> Possibly. They may just stick to using Canada as a place to hide their sleeper cells and just attack the US. I still see either Toronto or Ottawa getting attacked in the future.


Why? There is nothing to provoke from Canada. Part of the reason they attack the US is because they know we will retaliate. It's part of their control game on their own people.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

The bad news is US forces had to nuke an entire city in order to kill him.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Walls said:


> Possibly. They may just stick to using Canada as a place to hide their sleeper cells and just attack the US. I still see either Toronto or Ottawa getting attacked in the future.


al queda is severely weakened, and has been for some time. I personally doubt you have anything to worry about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

scrilla said:


> there better be images of the body that get released. that's all i know.
> 
> i'm very anti-war and too an extent anti-death penalty, but Osama was one motherfucker that had it coming. karma is a big ugly bitch. i keep picturing it going down like the end of scarface though lol.


Karma in this case seems to have been bullets from the guns of the Joint Special Operations Command.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

not often you hear good news in the media this is fantastic news. I hope they dont retaliate


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a feeling there might be a backlash. I hope not though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> The bad news is US forces had to nuke an entire city in order to kill him.


No they didn't.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Had a pretty crappy up and down week this week but now this here ends the week pretty damn great. I been up all night watching CNN and I tell you this I'm pretty damn happy right now...I'm pretty damn happy (Y)


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

He definitely had it coming, but this feels unnecessary. 

9/11 attacks? Civilians in the middle-east were celebrating, seen as evil for celebrating such mass murder. Now, America starts a war, has a history of the mistreatment of civilians, kills a figurehead 10 years later and all is just? It's all good for Americans to celebrate death but not them? Huh?

Murdering a murderer doesn't do anyone any good. All it does is piss off a bunch of people with a different belief system. I may get red-repped or whatever but I'm sick to death of the hypocrites that are the American people.

PS: I do understand that what they did was targeted at innocent people whereas this was targeting a maniacal prick. Just sick of the exaggeration of it all in the media.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

While they need to step UP the security now in case of reprisal attacks, I dont think it will happen from the actual terrorist groups. They havent made any attacks in the west for a long time and have always been on the back foot, this wont help and will knock them back even more. they will want to attack yes but if they havent done anything in years I dont think they will now.

What is possible however are random radicals and supporters in the UK or the US, sympathetic local muslims or asians


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13257940

A local man was tweeting and watching the operation as it happened, obv didnt realise what he was tweeting


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

There ain't no grave, can hold my body down...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know if this is to early to say this or not but I can't be the only one who can't wait to see the new South Park this Week. You know you just know that somewhere in it they will mention this they will bring it up some how. I don't care if on South Park Osama is already been killed I don't think they give a damn either. I for one will be waiting to just see what they do.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

I wondered at first why they dumped him in the sea, but my dad pointed out, if you bury him on land. You have made a place where his followers can turn into a shrine and they will proclaim him a martyr. Personally i think they should of buried him and place a huge bomb in his grave then wait for his people to turn up


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He deserved to die, but it's nice that they're honoring and abiding by his religion and burying his body within 24 hours of his death.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

I wonder how Pakistan will react, since they spent a long time saying he wasnt in their country, embarrassment to them


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Pakistan are claiming that they helped pull off the raid on the compound.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Im not suprised, its a political shitstorm for them.

BBC news guy just said its likely his followers will celebrate his death because it makes him a martyr and they will celebrate what he has done :/


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> No they didn't.


I know, it was a joke believe it or not.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank fuck I don't live in the US. At least now I won't have to worry about walking down the street and out of nowhere some Pakistini tribe bombs up the entire city.

Seriously, I hope Obama and the rest of you guys understand what the fuck you just got yourselves in. You don't fuck with those kind of people. They blow their up own fucking selves just to kill other people. I've yet to met the one American who had the balls to do that. 

Also have you AMericans no shame? I can't believe what I'm seeing on TV. You guys are actually celebrating a murder? How is that joyful? No matter what he did it doesn't make it right. You guys were the same ones who say "How can those Muslim people celebrate when they kill people" Now the shoe's on the other foot. No fucking difference.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Thank fuck I don't live in the US. At least now I won't have to worry about walking down the street and out of nowhere some Pakistini tribe bombs up the entire city.
> 
> Seriously, I hope Obama and the rest of you guys understand what the fuck you just got yourselves in. You don't fuck with those kind of people. They blow their up own fucking selves just to kill other people. I've yet to met the one American who had the balls to do that.
> 
> Also have you AMericans no shame? I can't believe what I'm seeing on TV. You guys are actually celebrating a murder? How is that joyful? No matter what he did it doesn't make it right. You guys were the same ones who say "How can those Muslim people celebrate when they kill people" Now the shoe's on the other foot. No fucking difference.


Differences is here when they did it they was celebrating the murders of innocent people. With this its the celebrating the murder of a person who's caused the deaths of many many people. I don't hardly think anyone deserves to die but this was one asshole who did.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Thank fuck I don't live in the US. At least now I won't have to worry about walking down the street and out of nowhere some Pakistini tribe bombs up the entire city.
> 
> Seriously, I hope Obama and the rest of you guys understand what the fuck you just got yourselves in. You don't fuck with those kind of people. They blow their up own fucking selves just to kill other people. I've yet to met the one American who had the balls to do that.
> 
> Also have you AMericans no shame? I can't believe what I'm seeing on TV. You guys are actually celebrating a murder? How is that joyful? No matter what he did it doesn't make it right. You guys were the same ones who say "How can those Muslim people celebrate when they kill people" Now the shoe's on the other foot. No fucking difference.


this is quite possibly the biggest load of shit i have ever read.

you are brave to detonate yourself in a crowded area? that's not bravery/ that's cowardice. bin laden executed the murders of thousands of people. cunt deserves the bullet through his head.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Where's the proof ?

Pics or GTFO.


anybody who believes this is an idiot


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Waiting for the conspiracy theories...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Where's the proof ?
> 
> Pics or GTFO.
> 
> ...


why on earth would the government lie about something as serious as this?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Watching CNN they have the Pakistan Taliban has threated attacks.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, Obama needed something to become mega-popular again, since campaign is around the corner and all that jazz.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Where's the proof ?
> 
> Pics or GTFO.
> 
> ...


oh my god what a total fucking tool. embarrassed you're from my city.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm American for one day only. Fuck yeah


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chibi said:


> oh my god what a total fucking tool. embarrassed you're from my city.


Thanks for providing proof,

dumbass.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Thanks for providing proof,
> 
> dumbass.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/

http://www.cnn.com/

sorry I cant really do anymore unless you want them to dance his body into your house and then test his DNA infront of you while doctor's check his pulse. go wank over the x files you moron


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> this is quite possibly the biggest load of shit i have ever read.
> 
> you are brave to detonate yourself in a crowded area? that's not bravery/ that's cowardice. *bin laden executed the murders of thousands of people. *cunt deserves the bullet through his head.


So did Bush - where's his bullet to the head?

This guy no doubt deserves it but America are far from innocent in this whole shambles.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sharkboy, thats one of the more ridiculous posts i've seen on this site you muppet.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> Good stuff. took long enough though, bin laden must have been a cunt to play hide and seek with as a kid.


Especially since he had the balls to hide in a suburban mansion, the last place anyone would expect of course. I think all his mountain videos were trolling us.

Anyway, while I am against the death penalty, Osama was the cause of a lot of death and pain. And while I'm not cheering for his death, I am cheering that finally it's "over" in a sense. Captured or killed, the world is better off without Osama.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> There are few people in the world that deserve death. This cunt was 1 of them. Good news to wake up to.


This x1,000,000, now if only someone will get Glenn Beck too.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, I you people are sheep. You will believe anything you hear. Bin Laden has been dead for years, he was not responsible for 9/11 attacks either. Do your research before you criticise a deceased person. 

President Obama's numbers have been falling, he was not going to be re-elected, so what does he do? He makes up a story for millions of Americans to believe and his numbers go up. I'm sick of the government lieing to us and I am sick of everyone believing what they say. Wake up people.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Big Fat Sean said:


>


You sure he didn't just purchase an Iphone?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Where's the proof ?
> 
> Pics or GTFO.
> 
> ...


As much as I don't want to, I find this whole thing a little fishy.

Why in the world would they just randomly bury him at sea? Surely having someone this big finally killed would be something they want to highlight or something. I'm not saying wheel him out for everyone to see but it seens awfully odd to throw him in the sea before anyone can question it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> As much as I don't want to, I find this whole thing a little fishy.
> 
> Why in the world would they just randomly bury him at sea? Surely having someone this big finally killed would be something they want to highlight or something. I'm not saying wheel him out for everyone to see but it seens awfully odd to throw him in the sea before anyone can question it.


Muslims must be buried in 24 hrs following death. No country would accept his bodies remains.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Muslims must be buried in 24 hrs following death. No country would accept his bodies remains.


Why in the world would thhe US forces give a shit how he needs to be buried? Is this not the guy they say led the 9/11 attacks? That's ridiculous.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Why in the world would thhe US forces give a shit how he needs to be buried? Is this not the guy they say led the 9/11 attacks? That's ridiculous.


Because we are better people.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

So not to piss off their enemies even more, also if they buried him on land. they create a martyr shrine. 
I love the idiocy of people like Walls Of Mike, its always the same attitude..ooh my eyes are open, ooh i speak the truth ooh one day you will all see.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Because we are better people.


Oh come on. The US forces wouldn't have given a crap how he was buried. The guys apparently a mass murderer, causing hundreds of American deaths, destroying the twin towers etc. And now they would kill him and care about how he's buried? 

I would completely disagree with that.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Lol, I you people are sheep. You will believe anything you hear. Bin Laden has been dead for years, he was not responsible for 9/11 attacks either. Do your research before you criticise a deceased person.
> 
> President Obama's numbers have been falling, he was not going to be re-elected, so what does he do? He makes up a story for millions of Americans to believe and his numbers go up. I'm sick of the government lieing to us and I am sick of everyone believing what they say. Wake up people.


That video provided excellent proof of the claims it, and you, have made. Everything clearly substantiated.

I'm convinced.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> You sure he didn't just purchase an Iphone?


He wanted an Iphone but his Irack was broken.

I'll get my coat.



NJ88 said:


> As much as I don't want to, I find this whole thing a little fishy.
> 
> Why in the world would they just randomly bury him at sea? Surely having someone this big finally killed would be something they want to highlight or something. I'm not saying wheel him out for everyone to see but it seens awfully odd to throw him in the sea before anyone can question it.


Apparently his body was offered to Saudi but they wouldn't have it.

In accordance to his religious beliefs, the body had to be buried within 24 hours. Burying him on land would create a place of interest. Islam allows burials at sea, although land is preferable. They did what they could to adhere to his beliefs while not causing issues further down the line.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Lol, I you people are sheep. You will believe anything you hear. Bin Laden has been dead for years, he was not responsible for 9/11 attacks either. Do your research before you criticise a deceased person.
> 
> President Obama's numbers have been falling, he was not going to be re-elected, so what does he do? He makes up a story for millions of Americans to believe and his numbers go up. I'm sick of the government lieing to us and I am sick of everyone believing what they say. Wake up people.


why do you believe he's been dead for years? oh wait, you have a youtube video. must be factual, right? you say not to trust the government, but instead, some guy on youtube?

jesus. attempts like this to seem more intelligent just come across as dumb.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Chibi said:


> So not to piss off their enemies even more, also if they buried him on land. they create a martyr shrine.
> I love the idiocy of people like Walls Of Mike, its always the same attitude..ooh my eyes are open, ooh i speak the truth ooh one day you will all see.


Lol ok, we will see. I'm just not following the heard of sheep like you, doesn't make me a bad person. Don't get me wrong I'm glad he's "dead" and I fucking hate Al Qaeda, I'm just not believing the lies of the Government. I'm not an idiot because I have my own beliefs, I'm not alone there is plenty of evidence.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No reason to further provoke those religious nutjobs. And yeah its simple public relations, makes the government look better in the eyes of the world.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Oh come on. The US forces wouldn't have given a crap how he was buried. The guys apparently a mass murderer, causing hundreds of American deaths, destroying the twin towers etc. And now they would kill him and care about how he's buried?
> 
> I would completely disagree with that.


of course they would. its a religious and political reason


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Oh come on. The US forces wouldn't have given a crap how he was buried. The guys apparently a mass murderer, causing hundreds of American deaths, destroying the twin towers etc. And now they would kill him and care about how he's buried?
> 
> I would completely disagree with that.


There is a lot more to it than that. It was just stated. Don't believe the conspiracy crap. 

Did you want to bring him back, give him a trial, and hang him like Sadaam? People watched Saddaam die and still said it was fake.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Oh come on. The US forces wouldn't have given a crap how he was buried. The guys apparently a mass murderer, causing hundreds of American deaths, destroying the twin towers etc. And now they would kill him and care about how he's buried?
> 
> I would completely disagree with that.


PR you muppet. 

They personally wouldn't have given a shit. That does not mean they aren't going to go along with it so that everything is "above board".


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> People watched Saddaam die and still said it was fake.


really? sigh


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Bin Laden died in 2001. He denied involvement in 9/11 and accused Israeli Mossad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Osama bin Laden is dead! Praise allah! Allah is great!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure Bin Laden is dead. Of course I dont want him brought back, I just find the whole situation very suspect. I don't believe the whole 'Muslim burial' thing. Throwing him in the sea before anyone could question anything is odd.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

roadkill_ said:


> Bin Laden died in 2001. He denied involvement in 9/11 and accused Israeli Mossad.


Looks at conspiratorial content.

Looks at location.

Jim Corr?


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I'm sure Bin Laden is dead. Of course I dont want him brought back, I just find the whole situation very suspect. I don't believe the whole 'Muslim burial' thing. Throwing him in the sea before anyone could question anything is odd.


I'm with you, it's odd and yes I do understand if thats part of religion, this is a major news story and there is not one ounce of proof, yet people are believing everything they hear. Makes me feel sick.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I'm sure Bin Laden is dead. Of course I dont want him brought back, I just find the whole situation very suspect. I don't believe the whole 'Muslim burial' thing. Throwing him in the sea before anyone could question anything is odd.


Thats because he died on kidney failure in a Pakistan military hospital in 2001. NATO now control 5 out of 116 sectors in Afghanistan. So they need to declare 'Mission Accomplished' and pull out while saving face.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> I'm sure Bin Laden is dead. Of course I dont want him brought back, I just find the whole situation very suspect. I don't believe the whole 'Muslim burial' thing. Throwing him in the sea before anyone could question anything is odd.


Because people witnessed him die, and confirmed it. Why wait to answer questions. We going to carry him around like Weekened at Bernie's until the whole tinfoil hat brigade can see him?

Like I said. Saddaam was killed on video while we watched. People still said he was alive. Just like showing Obama's BC did nothing.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i got a video for resume all that


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Walls of Mike I remember Bin Laden did a video to the US in which doctors claimed he was likely suffering from I think liver failure and would die but then again why not believe he's been dead? Being a conspiracy buff doesn't make you a leader, it just makes you a sheep in another flock.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr. Jupes makes a good point.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Because people witnessed him die, and confirmed it. Why wait to answer questions. We going to carry him around like Weekened at Bernie's until the whole tinfoil hat brigade can see him?


Why wait to answer questions? Maybe because he's one of the most famous terrorist figures in the past ten years? Because terrorism is a major issue and killing one of it's leaders is bound to create questions peopel want answers to? Jesus, you can tell by so many peoples reactions that this is a big deal...throwing him in the ocean before anyone can take issue or suspect anything different is incredibly strange.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Being a conspiracy nut essentially means you are completely ignoring Occam's Razor.

Though throwing the body into the ocean did seem strange. Personally I never even heard of muslims being buried at sea.

Not that Bin Laden was a muslim anyways.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Walls of Mike I remember Bin Laden did a video to the US in which doctors claimed he was likely suffering from I think liver failure and would die but then again why not believe he's been dead? Being a conspiracy buff doesn't make you a leader, it just makes you a sheep in another flock.


I agree with you, I apologize for my words, I'm just frustrated. I believe he died from that same incident, in fact the U.S. Government were so convinced they pretty much proposed that he was going to die. Then years later they say they killed him with no proof and "discarded" his body. Just gets on my nerves.




NJ88 said:


> Why wait to answer questions? Maybe because he's one of the most famous terrorist figures in the past ten years? Because terrorism is a major issue and killing one of it's leaders is bound to create questions peopel want answers to? Jesus, you can tell by so many peoples reactions that this is a big deal...throwing him in the ocean before anyone can take issue or suspect anything different is incredibly strange.


Also, I remember watching a program on the History Channel about the top 10 Osama assassination attempts, they mentioned in that there they attempted to kill him multiple times which was confirmed by the U.S. Government, but all attempts were on people who looked extremely like Osama, who's to say that wasn't the case this time?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I'm sure Bin Laden is dead. Of course I dont want him brought back, I just find the whole situation very suspect. I don't believe the whole 'Muslim burial' thing. Throwing him in the sea before anyone could question anything is odd.


sounds like you and scooby and the gang have a mystery to the van!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Why wait to answer questions? Maybe because he's one of the most famous terrorist figures in the past ten years? Because terrorism is a major issue and killing one of it's leaders is bound to create questions peopel want answers to? Jesus, you can tell by so many peoples reactions that this is a big deal...throwing him in the ocean before anyone can take issue or suspect anything different is incredibly strange.


What do you want them to do, hold him up on video dead for you to see? You'd still say it wasn't his body. 

You think they are going to pay off some Navy Seals, and the CIA to say they carried this out? Right.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Lol, I you people are sheep. You will believe anything you hear. Bin Laden has been dead for years, he was not responsible for 9/11 attacks either. Do your research before you criticise a deceased person.
> 
> President Obama's numbers have been falling, he was not going to be re-elected, so what does he do? He makes up a story for millions of Americans to believe and his numbers go up. I'm sick of the government lieing to us and I am sick of everyone believing what they say. Wake up people.


This is quite fishy too:

http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/nuclear-hellstorm-if-bin-laden-is-caught-or-killed-al-qaida-101330

Expect more false flags to justify some more war and create the new Emmanuel Goldstein.

Another thing for the people who believe this. Will you want the US and UK forces to leave Afghanistan now? That _was_ the reason for being there, right?


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

darnok said:


> This is quite fishy too:
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/nuclear-hellstorm-if-bin-laden-is-caught-or-killed-al-qaida-101330
> 
> ...


No it wasnt, they werent there to JUST kill osama bin laden. that was never an issue for anyone but the americans, they are there to kill terrorists and stop the drugs there.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Chibi said:


> No it wasnt, they werent there to JUST kill osama bin laden. that was never an issue for anyone but the americans, they are there to kill terrorists and stop the drugs there.


Your forgetting the main cause, and the obvious cause of them being there. *OIL.*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Your forgetting the main cause, and the obvious cause of them being there. *OIL.*


Haha that's why were in Afghanistan?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just when the UK think they've wasted the most money on the royal wedding the US remind us that they've spent even more trying to kill this guy. I can't figure out if this is positive news or not, the experts are saying that it'll do more good than harm but I'm not too sure. Whoever it is who steps into his shoes will have something to prove and might look to plan something bigger, let's hope they don't pull it off.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Just when the UK think they've wasted the most money on the royal wedding the US remind us that they've spent even more trying to kill this guy. I can't figure out if this is positive news or not, the experts are saying that it'll do more good than harm but I'm not too sure. Whoever it is who steps into his shoes will have something to prove and might look to plan something bigger, let's hope they don't pull it off.


I dont think as a group they can right now anyway, maybe in a few years, i mean if they could or can dont you think they would of made attacks in the last few years. I think if america gets attacked again it will be fanatics within your own country who are already there


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is it really that hard that countries were being morally correct and trying to help out a country thrown into deep turmoil that proved a risk to many people around the world? the threat of terrorism could not be ignored, and countries acted. government's are designed to protect their nation.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Chibi said:


> No it wasnt, they werent there to JUST kill osama bin laden. that was never an issue for anyone but the americans, they are there to kill terrorists and stop the drugs there.


Stop the drugs? Afghanistan now produces more opium than it ever did under Taliban rule. Now they have a handy supply of drugs for the CIA to run into Europe and America.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Kiz said:


> is it really that hard that countries were being morally correct and trying to help out a country thrown into deep turmoil that proved a risk to many people around the world? the threat of terrorism could not be ignored, and countries acted. *government's are designed to protect their nation*.


Actually, they are not. That is the ideal we attatch to them. Governments are control systems, by design and in reality.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

A load of patriotic buffoons in this section. When big countries get attacked its depicted as a mass scale tragedy (as it deserves to be) yet when they attack and kill thousands of innocents its seen as justice or the nature of war. Bollocks to that.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> A load of patriotic buffoons in this section. When big countries get attacked its depicted as a mass scale tragedy (as it deserves to be) yet when they attack and kill thousands of innocents its seen as justice or the nature of war. Bollocks to that.


You've managed to display a comparable sentiment to the very one that angers you, and have done it in one sentence. Impressive.

Also, did you make that video in your sig? It's awful.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Fat Sean said:


> You've managed to display a comparable sentiment to the very one that angers you, and have done it in one sentence. Impressive.
> 
> Also, did you make that video in your sig? It's awful.


Eh, no I haven't. The point I made was highly rational. And as for the video I enjoyed making it and that's all that bothers me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

in b4 retaliation


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, didn't take long for conspiracy theorists to come out of hiding. Seriously, what posesses people to be so suspicious of everything? He's dead and it's a joyous occasion. End of story.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

rcc said:


> Wow, didn't take long for conspiracy theorists to come out of hiding. Seriously, what posesses people to be so suspicious of everything? He's dead and it's a joyous occasion. End of story.


agree


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rcc said:


> Wow, didn't take long for conspiracy theorists to come out of hiding. Seriously, what posesses people to be so suspicious of everything? He's dead and it's a joyous occasion. End of story.


No doubt he's dead. But did they actually kill him last night like they said? That is the question.

Would Barack Obama come out and say "we have killed Osama Bin Laden" without fully knowing if he's dead or not? Could you imagine if Osama Bin Laden released a new tape saying "I was not killed"? It would be the end of Obama's reign as president.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

It's possible he died ages ago tbf. Naa I think he did die today (whenever) and I don't think this burial thing was even thought of by the US Government, just try to stay positive sometimes.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

rcc said:


> Wow, didn't take long for conspiracy theorists to come out of hiding. Seriously, what posesses people to be so suspicious of everything? He's dead and it's a joyous occasion. End of story.


I don't even know what conspiracy they are going with. Some say he isn't dead, some say he has been dead for years.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Eh, no I haven't. The point I made was highly rational. And as for the video I enjoyed making it and that's all that bothers me.


It includes your big match striker fluffing chances when highlighting Xavi 

"Patriotic buffoons" are celebrating the death of an individual who is responsible for thousands of deaths. He has been the figurehead for a group that has specifically targeted innocent civilians. 

No one here is celebrating the deaths of cilivians in other countries. No one celebrating invasions nor wars. YOU have made that assumption based on expectation. 

Your indignation is noted. Save it for when someone says something of note.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

^I was certainly wondering whether he'd been killed a lot earlier than stated, but the witness accounts are already coming out which fits the American story exactly:



> A local man appears to have inadvertently live-tweeted the raid which killed Osama bin Laden. Sohaib Athar lives in Abbottabad and heard explosions. He tweeted this:
> 
> @ReallyVirtualA huge window shaking bang here in Abbottabad Cantt. I hope its not the start of something nasty :-S
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.news.com.au/world/osama-...dy/story-fn8ljm6z-1226048335673#ixzz1LCWbb9LC

Not to mention this photo of the aforementioned helicopter outside the Bin Laden compound:


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4gEYQXgt9U&feature=player_embedded#at=21

^^ Bin Laden dead photo is photoshopped.



> > *UMMAT:* You have been accused of involvement in the attacks in New York and Washington. What do you want to say about this? If you are not involved, who might be?
> >
> > *USAMA BIN LADEN:* In the name of Allah (God), the most beneficent, the most merciful. Praise be to Allah, Who is the creator of the whole universe and Who made the Earth as an abode for peace, for the whole humankind. Allah is the Sustainer, who sent Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) for our guidance. I am thankful to the Ummat Group of Publications, which gave me the opportunity to convey my viewpoint to the people, particularly the valiant and momin (true Muslim) people of Pakistan who refused to believe the lies of the demon (Pakistani military dictator General Pervez Musharraf).
> >
> ...


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Symbolically this huge news. One less evil terrorist in the world.

What needs to be done now is finding and destroying those Madrasas and other centres of indoctrination. They're yielding new generations of extremists. Always attack the source.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

roadkill_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4gEYQXgt9U&feature=player_embedded#at=21
> 
> ^^ Bin Laden dead photo is photoshopped.


The Bin Laden photo wasn't released by our government. It was a hoax to begin with.

roadkill- Afghanistan is not packed with oil either.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I don't even know what conspiracy they are going with. Some say he isn't dead, some say he has been dead for years.


its just bloody stupid anyway, if he died years ago. Bush would of said he had died so it made him look good


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Let me get this straight *Roadkill*. Osama is innocent because he said so? Awesome admissable evidence you have there.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> The Bin Laden photo wasn't released by our government. It was a hoax to begin with.
> 
> roadkill- Afghanistan is not packed with oil either.


Packed with lithium, gold, cobalt and strategically important. And now - out of 116 sectors, the Afghan resistance control 111. This hoax is the groundwork for a 'Victorious exit' (Re; retreat).


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

roadkill_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4gEYQXgt9U&feature=player_embedded#at=21
> 
> ^^ Bin Laden dead photo is photoshopped.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

rcc said:


> Let me get this straight *Roadkill*. Osama is innocent because he said so? Awesome admissable evidence you have there.


Osama is innocent because he's not a member of Israeli Mossad, who blew up three American towers. Everyone outside the stasi-states of USA, UK and Australia knows this. Look at German polls, 89% say 9/11 was false flag.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

roadkill_ said:


> Packed with lithium, gold, cobalt and strategically important. And now - out of 116 sectors, the Afghan resistance control 111. This hoax is the groundwork for a 'Victorious exit' (Re; retreat).


You just said it was packed with oil. It's not. That photo was posted by some Middle East newspaper, not the US. Your whole grounds of conspiracy is based off inaccurate data.

And didn't you just imply the towers falling was an inside job, and now you are saying it was Israelis? You are all over the map.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

roadkill_ said:


> Osama is innocent because he's not a member of Israeli Mossad, who blew up three American towers. Everyone outside the stasi-states of USA, UK and Australia knows this. Look at German polls, 89% say 9/11 was false flag.


Ze Germans. Infallible.

You do understand what a poll is don't you? 97% of Austrians wanted Germany to invade them before WW2. Polls are merely a method of displaying collective wisdom/idiocy.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

roadkill_ said:


> Osama is innocent because he's not a member of Israeli Mossad, who blew up three American towers. Everyone outside the stasi-states of USA, UK and Australia knows this. Look at German polls, 89% say 9/11 was false flag.


a percentage means fuck all without the numbers, 89% could be 89% of only a select 100 people.

all these " facts " and the crap these people bring up are facts because they are told it is and they believe if with that dumb " open your eyes " logic. making them hypocrites


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

A facebook page was made last night and it got 15,000 likes in 10 minutes.
I almost died laughing. I jusat sat there refreshing the page every 2 minutes.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> You just said it was packed with oil. It's not. That photo was posted by some Middle East newspaper, not the US. Your whole grounds of conspiracy is based off inaccurate data.


So what? Its not packed with oil, but lithium, natural gas, opium and cobalt. If anything is innacurate, its the bullshit being thrown by your East-German stasi government. 

You really gotta hand it to the Stasi-supporters, they really do take the cake when it comes to dumb-shittery. Not even the outright Communist citizens of the USSR believed they invaded for anything other than strategical control.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

roadkill_ said:


> So what? Its not packed with oil, but lithium, natural gas, opium and cobalt. If anything is innacurate, its the bullshit being thrown by your East-German stasi government.
> 
> You really gotta hand it to the Stasi-supporters, they really do take the cake when it comes to dumb-shittery. Not even the outright Communist citizens of the USSR believed they invaded for anything other than strategical control.


You're a hyprocrite, you say people believe what they are told and things arent true. but you handpick which things are lies or true


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

roadkill_ said:


> So what? Its not packed with oil, but lithium, natural gas, opium and cobalt. If anything is innacurate, its the bullshit being thrown by your East-German stasi government.
> 
> You really gotta hand it to the Stasi-supporters, they really do take the cake when it comes to dumb-shittery. Not even the outright Communist citizens of the USSR believed they invaded for anything other than strategical control.


You just said it was packed with oil. If you are going to state we invaded for something, at least know your facts.

So who was responsible for 9/11? George Bush? He did it so we could get oil from Iraq?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

roadkill_ said:


> Everyone outside the stasi-states of USA, UK and Australia knows this. Look at German polls, 89% say 9/11 was false flag.


Yep, Germany's largest Newspaper definitely think it's a conspiracy.  http://www.spiegel.de/international/

Oh wait, I've been incredibly stupid. Newspapers are secretly controlled by News Corp, who are secretly told what to say by the government, and then the government get their information from space aliens that they refuse to tell us about due to an even larger, more complex conspiracy.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

roadkill_ said:


> So what? Its not packed with oil, but lithium, natural gas, opium and cobalt. If anything is innacurate, its the bullshit being thrown by your East-German stasi government.
> 
> You really gotta hand it to the Stasi-supporters, they really do take the cake when it comes to dumb-shittery. Not even the outright Communist citizens of the USSR believed they invaded for anything other than strategical control.


Lad, you're never going to win this argument. Just let everyone be happy and patriotic today. I'm pretty sure the majority of people who will argue with you here believe everything they watch/read on the news anyway.

So yeah, USA! USA! USA! The Good Guys win!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so let me get this straight, Osama was in his mansion outside Islamabad having vacation when US Strikeforce took him down? Recovered body and took a DNA sample on it and throwed the body in the sea? 

i smell conspiracy, who is gonna buy this if we are not even seeing the body?. If a picture of Osamas body ever turns up, i bet his face has been shot beyond recognization


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Lad, you're never going to win this argument. Just let everyone be happy and patriotic today. I'm pretty sure the *majority of people who will argue with you here believe everything they watch/read on the news anyway.
> *
> So yeah, USA! USA! USA! The Good Guys win!


I love this tin foil hat brigade argument. You believe the facts! You sheep!


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Chibi said:


> a percentage means fuck all without the numbers, 89% could be 89% of only a select 100 people.
> 
> all these " facts " and the crap these people bring up are facts because they are told it is and they believe if with that dumb " open your eyes " logic. making them hypocrites


n 
Of course you'd say that. You live in a neo-stasi state in the thick of an utterly lost war. I see UK TV, the bombardment of propaganda is relentless. Of course, anyone with an IQ in triple figures can see that whoever did 9/11 rigged the buildings from head to toe with military-grade explosives.

Any 'debate' beyond that is academic. People who think that building 7 fell in perfect uniform fashion, at that speed, because of debris are so utterly stupid they should be examined in a lab. So caught up in (Blatantly crude) propaganda are citizens of the stasi-coalition that if tommorow Obama declared an imminent alien invasion, you'd all believe it. You people are fucking idiots, while the rest of the world yawned at Iraqi 'WMD', you all had to wait for confirmation from Bush-co.

I suppose the Communist USSR invaded Afghanistan too for the reasons their regime outlined? Of course not! They weren't interested in sea access, gold-mining of anything else. I mean, shit, thats not what CNN said! What sort of lunatic doesn't believe CNN? Madness!

In reality, again - the war in Afghanistan is lost. First of all, the Mujahadeen are in complete control. Notice I don't call them the Taliban. Thats because there are almost 100 different resistance groups and out of those, the Taliban only make up 2. Yet they entire resistance is called the Taliban (But only in the UK/USA/Australia) because the fucking simpletons there reconcile the name with evil. The Taliban has the worst reputation, so the whole lot is called the same name.

Out of 116 sectors, the Mujahadeen controlls 111. ISAF controls 5. That is a war completely lost. I've always expected this - 'BIN LADEN DEAD'. I expected it to be in the form of a predator missile hitting a compound, and a charred unrecognisable corpse being pulled out. But instead they dump the fake stiff at sea within hours.

This is the groundwork for a withdrawal. And you can bet the resistance will recognise this.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I love this tin foil hat brigade argument. You believe the facts! You sheep!


I didn't say what I believed. But it's true, most people are to lazy to research anything themselves. If BBC/Sky/whatever say it's true, it's true!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

this thread is embarrssing on so many levels.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Figure4Leglock said:


> so let me get this straight, Osama was in his mansion outside Islamabad having vacation when US Strikeforce took him down? Recovered body and took a DNA sample on it and throwed the body in the sea?
> 
> i smell conspiracy, who is gonna buy this if we are not even seeing the body?. If a picture of Osamas body ever turns up, i bet his face has been shot beyond recognization


The pakistan government confirmed it. They took dna test that confirmed it and there are pictures. he wasn't having vacation in Pakistan he was still hiding there. they threw it in the sea to go with the islamic tradition of burying the body within 24 hours and they didn't want a shrine being made so they threw him in the sea.

Also think about it for a second if this is a conspiracy and today Osama makes a video and goes "I'm not dead". the U.S. government looks like a bunch of buffoons, Obama would have no chance of ever getting re-elected and we aren't taken seriously anymore. They'd have more to lose than if they did nothing at all.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> The pakistan government confirmed it. They took dna test that confirmed it and there are pictures. he wasn't having vacation in Pakistan he was still hiding there. they threw it in the sea to go with the islamic tradition of burying the body within 24 hours and they didn't want a shrine being made so they threw him in the sea.
> 
> Also think about it for a second if this is a conspiracy and today Osama makes a video and goes "I'm not dead". the U.S. government looks like a bunch of buffoons, Obama would have no chance of ever getting re-elected and we aren't taken seriously anymore. They'd have more to lose than if they did nothing at all.


okay everyone read this! yeah read this paragraph. Brain = that paragraph


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

roadkill_ said:


> n
> Of course you'd say that. You live in a neo-stasi state in the thick of an utterly lost war. I see UK TV, the bombardment of propaganda is relentless. Of course, anyone with an IQ in triple figures can see that whoever did 9/11 rigged the buildings from head to toe with military-grade explosives.


Hmm really? Because the physicists with PHDs released a huge report explaining exactly what happened. Let me guess, most people like yourself know more than them from watching videos?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Hmm really? Because the physicists with PHDs released a huge report explaining exactly what happened. Let me guess, most people like yourself know more than them from watching videos?


To be fair, there were a lot of scientists and architects who claimed otherwise too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

After the 2 negative reps I received, and the one person saying I'm not American, I see ppl in here are now going at it harder than me...I hope nobody gets banned just for having a different opinion, but I see that possibly happening to someone..


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I don't even know what conspiracy they are going with. Some say he isn't dead, some say he has been dead for years.


Unfortunately neither is going to go away any time soon. We live in a weird age of fetishized skepticism. Replacing faith, whatever bizarre shit you can disbelieve will define you.

Dumping the body in the sea seems like such a weird move from abroad. But what are you going to do with a body? I guess send it to the States so Obama can do muscle poses over it?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Zatiel said:


> Unfortunately neither is going to go away any time soon. We live in a weird age of fetishized skepticism. Replacing faith, whatever bizarre shit you can disbelieve will define you.
> 
> Dumping the body in the sea seems like such a weird move from abroad. But what are you going to do with a body? I guess send it to the States so Obama can do muscle poses over it?


They couldn't bring back his body cause Osama is in Jamaica sippin daquiris.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

What's hilarious is that us regular folk are supposedly brainwashed by mass media. The irony is that the conspiracy theorists have been brainwashed themselves, instead into believing every little bit of anti-9/11 propaganda that's ever been created.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

rcc said:


> Wow, didn't take long for conspiracy theorists to come out of hiding. *Seriously, what posesses people to be so suspicious of everything?* _He's dead and it's a joyous occasion_. End of story.


Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me. The US and UK governemts lie on a consistent basis, that is where the suspicion comes from. The US lied about the Gulf of Tonkin to go ahead with a war in Vietnam, they lied about MODs in Iraq to go there. Even the people who follow the news blindly, without researching themselves, will admit "politicians lie, that's what they do". I think the more pertinent question is why believe anything without checking it out for yourself?

By the way, the part about him being dead shows you to be wretched. Joying in another person's suffering? That's pretty low.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

darnok said:


> By the way, the part about him being dead shows you to be wretched. Joying in another person's suffering? That's pretty low.


He's with all his virgins. Shouldn't he not be suffering then?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

darnok said:


> By the way, the part about him being dead shows you to be wretched. Joying in another person's suffering? That's pretty low.


I'm not even bothering with the rest because there's already evidence out there that this raid is completely legitimate. (Of course that'll never be enough for people like you, so no point arguing the point). 

It's a joyous occasion because the man has killed thousands of innocent people. I'm not the type of person that believes in an eye for an eye, but if you do something evil you should pay the price. I'm pretty sure 99% of the population would agree with me. 

Evidently in your world, no one goes to prison if they've committed a crime.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

rcc said:


> I'm not even bothering with the rest because there's already evidence out there that this raid is completely legitimate. (Of course that'll never be enough for people like you, so no point arguing the point).


post it please.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bullets are cheap, keeping him in prison for life is a drain on taxpayer funds. Anyone thinking that he deserves mercy in this instance has to be doing it for the attention.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I've already posted an image and a witness account of the events from someone in the area. Go back a few pages and you'll find it. 

Anyway, it's a lost cause arguing with you nutters. Good night all.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

rcc said:


> I'm not even bothering with the rest because there's already evidence out there that this raid is completely legitimate. (Of course that'll never be enough for people like you, so no point arguing the point).
> 
> It's a joyous occasion because the man has killed thousands of innocent people. I'm not the type of person that believes in an eye for an eye, but if you do something evil you should pay the price. I'm pretty sure 99% of the population would agree with me.
> 
> Evidently in your world, no one goes to prison if they've committed a crime.


Of course you don't bother with the rest because you know that our governments lie and you can't refute it and what "raid" would this be? The 10 years of killing "thousands of innocent people" using Predator drones, ground troops and all the other lovely toys used by invading forces? Or do these people not matter because the big bad boogyman has decided to hide out in their country?

Sure people should go to prison if they harm others but that doesn't mean I need to happy that they are going to sit in a cell. I don't have to feel like partying because someone is dead and I find it says a lot of your character if you do, and if 99% of people agree with you that doesn't make it any less revolting than it already is, in fact I'd say it makes it even more so.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Good times, about time that fuck got wiped out. Conspiracy theorists will no doubt make some more shit up.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

darnok said:


> Of course you don't bother with the rest because you know that our governments lie and you can't refute it and what "raid" would this be? The 10 years of killing "thousands of innocent people" using Predator drones, ground troops and all the other lovely toys used by invading forces? Or do these people not matter because the big bad boogyman has decided to hide out in their country?
> 
> Sure people should go to prison if they harm others but that doesn't mean I need to happy that they are going to sit in a cell. I don't have to feel like partying because someone is dead and I find it says a lot of your character if you do, and if 99% of people agree with you that doesn't make it any less revolting than it already is, in fact I'd say it makes it even more so.


So did LBJ lie, or did he receive a false report? 

If Hussein didn't have WMDs then why did he refuse to allow the searches to continue? When he was told they would be raided, why did he still not allow searches? Did Bush lie, or did the people who gave them the reports lie?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

darnok said:


> Of course you don't bother with the rest because you know that our governments lie and you can't refute it and what "raid" would this be? The 10 years of killing "thousands of innocent people" using Predator drones, ground troops and all the other lovely toys used by invading forces? Or do these people not matter because the big bad boogyman has decided to hide out in their country?
> 
> Sure people should go to prison if they harm others but that doesn't mean I need to happy that they are going to sit in a cell. I don't have to feel like partying because someone is dead and I find it says a lot of your character if you do, and if 99% of people agree with you that doesn't make it any less revolting than it already is, in fact I'd say it makes it even more so.


See, I never said I supported the war on terror. The US going into Afghanistan and Iraq were both terrible decisions and have resulted in the death of a lot more innocent people than islamic extremists have ever inflicted on the west. I also have trouble supporting what NATO is doing right now in Libya with the number of innocent people getting caught up in the conflict. 

What I take issue in is conspiracy theorists like yourself. But you keep on taking on the big baddies known as the government.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

darnok said:


> Of course you don't bother with the rest because you know that our governments lie and you can't refute it and what "raid" would this be? The 10 years of killing "thousands of innocent people" using Predator drones, ground troops and all the other lovely toys used by invading forces? Or do these people not matter because the big bad boogyman has decided to hide out in their country?
> 
> Sure people should go to prison if they harm others but that doesn't mean I need to happy that they are going to sit in a cell. I don't have to feel like partying because someone is dead and I find it says a lot of your character if you do, and if 99% of people agree with you that doesn't make it any less revolting than it already is, in fact I'd say it makes it even more so.


Say that to any world war 2 veterans or people who were alive and being bombed every day in england, or to any of the french or dutch civilians who had to sit under hitlers rule for years and years and years, for you to moan that people are happy and relieved that an evil man is dead is revolting. go hug a tree


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> Sad that ppl think killing someone equals justice..
> 
> imo Me celebrating Bin Laden's death makes me no better than those who celebrated the deaths on 9/11..Under no circumstances would I ever celebrate the announcement of someone getting killed..I'm not gonna mourn over his death but I'm also not gonna throw confetti..Nothing about death and hearing about someone getting killed will bring a smile to my face..Don't like it, then sorry...If an eye for an eye makes YOU feel better then ok, but I can't be down with that..


Tbh I'm kinda with you on this one. What Osama did was a horrible horrible thing but at the end of the day celebrating and saying that it's good that he was killed is the same as when Extremists said its good when those on 9/11 died. Both are horribly wrong really and truly. Naturally people are going to be happy with the whole Eye for an eye thing but that doesn't really mean it was right. Confinement for life would have been better really and truly and if anything Killing him may have been worse in the longer term.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Chibi said:


> Say that to any world war 2 veterans or people who were alive and being bombed every day in england, or to any of the french or dutch civilians who had to sit under hitlers rule for years and years and years, for you to moan that people are happy and relieved that an evil man is dead is revolting. go hug a tree


Dude, everyone knows the holocaust wasn't real either. The government lied about it to have reason to remove him.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbh I'm kinda with you on this one. What Osama did was a horrible horrible thing but at the end of the day celebrating and saying that it's good that he was killed is the same as when Extremists said its good when those on 9/11 died. Both are horribly wrong really and truly. Naturally people are going to be happy with the whole Eye for an eye thing but that doesn't really mean it was right. *Confinement for life would have been better really* and truly and if anything Killing him may have been worse in the longer term.


No it wouldnt, why would we sit him in a jail for his life feeding him, checking on his health, giving him a walk in the sun from time to time. plus the fact that would cause attacks or attempts to rescue him and terrorists would use anyone they kidnap as bargaining to get him out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

honestly, piss off with some of this holier than thou shit. the guy was pure evil. deserved to be shot. 

it's not the same as the extremists saying it's good that those in 9/11 died. those people were innocent people. osama bin laden was not. fuck the cunt, hope he rots in hell and they shoot all the other extremists dead too.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

guy on skynews has pointed out how Pakistan has lost thousands of people and how did they not notice or get suspicious over the giant million pound house with extra walls that was 1000 yards away from their soldier training bases, when the americans just saw it and what it was in the area it was in and looked into it right away....eesh embarrassing for pakistan or they didnt care he was there


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chibi said:


> No it wouldnt, why would we sit him in a jail for his life feeding him, checking on his health, giving him a walk in the sun from time to time. plus the fact that would cause attacks or attempts to rescue him and terrorists would use anyone they kidnap as bargaining to get him out.



Fair enough at the first point but with the second point attacks and such are still likely to happen now that he is dead and personally I think they may be even worse since extremists may go out of their way to avenge his death. Had he have been confined for life, it *may * not have been as worse. but who knows.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Naturally people are going to be happy with the whole Eye for an eye thing but that doesn't really mean it was right. Confinement for life would have been better really and truly and if anything Killing him may have been worse in the longer term.


It has already been said that he was given the chance to surrender and he didn't, so if he resisted then he had to be killed. Plus keeping him alive until he dies naturally would just be another waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So did LBJ lie, or did he receive a false report?
> 
> If Hussein didn't have WMDs then why did he refuse to allow the searches to continue? When he was told they would be raided, why did he still not allow searches? Did Bush lie, or did the people who gave them the reports lie?


Saddam was allowing inspectors in before the beggining of war and _while_ the US and UK were bombing them by flying in a "no-fly zone". It was the US who kicked the inspectors out as this collage of BBC reports show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvDe7Z-ykDo

So you admit that people in the government lied? Where were the criminal trials for those responsible? If it wasn't the guys at the top, who was it? Why haven't we seen a removal of invading forces from these countries since the intelligence used to justify their attacking was based on lies?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im with whomever said Osama being shot isnt true justice. Its just revenge and makes you as bad as the other guy

I learned that from my greatest spiritual leader......Batman


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> It has already been said that he was given the chance to surrender and he didn't, so if he resisted then he had to be killed. Plus keeping him alive until he dies naturally would just be another waste of taxpayers money.


A waste of taxpayers money confining one man when they spend trillions on attacking other countries?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> *It has already been said that he was given the chance to surrender and he didn't, so if he resisted then he had to be killed.* Plus keeping him alive until he dies naturally would just be another waste of taxpayers money.


I actually didn't know that he was given the option to surrender. In that case yeah they had no real choice but to kill him. Still think it's bad to celebrate it though but very understandable why people want too and don't care if they do really.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

darnok said:


> A waste of taxpayers money confining one man when they spend trillions on attacking other countries?


That's why I said *another* waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Fair enough at the first point but with the second point attacks and such are still likely to happen now that he is dead and personally I think they may be even worse since extremists may go out of their way to avenge his death. Had he have been confined for life, it *may * not have been as worse. but who knows.


See I wondered if any attacks will happen in America by any actual groups, okay maybe some fanatic on his own but not by groups. They have been on their back foot for years, I dont think it will change anything.

DNA has proved he is dead, they have photos and videos and well lets wait a few days and see if bin laden pops up with a newspaper or dates in shot


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Chibi said:


> guy on skynews has pointed out how Pakistan has lost thousands of people and how did they not notice or get suspicious over the giant million pound house with extra walls that was 1000 yards away from their soldier training bases, when the americans just saw it and what it was in the area it was in and looked into it right away....eesh embarrassing for pakistan or they didnt care he was there


It's a widely unreported fact that a large faction of the Pakistan intelligence service shields and aids them. The civilian government can't do shit because it doesn't have any real power.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> *I actually didn't know that he was given the option to surrender.* In that case yeah they had no real choice but to kill him. Still think it's bad to celebrate it though but very understandable why people want too and don't care if they do really.


While I think thats 100% true, I dont think for a second he would of surrendered and I also dont think for a second the American Special forces wouldnt of just shot and killed him.

if you were a hard ass patriotic soldier of that class, knowing who you were going after..would you not shoot and give him a chance to flee


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chibi said:


> While I think thats 100% true, I dont think for a second he would of surrendered and I also dont think for a second the American Special forces wouldnt of just shot and killed him.
> 
> if you were a hard ass patriotic soldier of that class, knowing who you were going after..would you not shoot and give him a chance to flee


Honestly if I was the soldier who did it and was Patriotic to the death I probably would have shot him in a heartbeat 

And good point he probably wouldn't have surrendered so they would have had no choice but to kill him.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

darnok said:


> Saddam was allowing inspectors in before the beggining of war and _while_ the US and UK were bombing them by flying in a "no-fly zone". It was the US who kicked the inspectors out as this collage of BBC reports show:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvDe7Z-ykDo
> 
> So you admit that people in the government lied? Where were the criminal trials for those responsible? If it wasn't the guys at the top, who was it? Why haven't we seen a removal of invading forces from these countries since the intelligence used to justify their attacking was based on lies?


So you get your facts from youtube, not the people involved? I prefer facts, not some random person who googles the internet for there facts.

You didn't answer my question. There is a difference between lying, and being wrong. Just because you don't find something doesn't mean that it didn't exist at some point or everything pointed to them existing. I prefer to be proactive not wait until a 9/11 occurs. Iraq had used chemical weapons before, why wouldn't they again?

You also seem to forget the fact that they did have weapons in violation. Just not nuclear weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

To be honest I can't be stuffed reading thirty pages but anyone interested in some inside info on what went down, I can provide 8*D 

I am stationed in the area and signed that there are some info that I won't reveal and am not allowed to but some stuff I can.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> To be honest I can't be stuffed reading thirty pages but anyone interested in some inside info on what went down, I can provide 8*D
> 
> I am stationed in the area and signed that there are some info that I won't reveal and am not allowed to but some stuff I can.


go oooooon........


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So you get your facts from youtube, not the people involved? I prefer facts, not some random person who googles the internet for there facts.
> 
> You didn't answer my question. There is a difference between lying, and being wrong. Just because you don't find something doesn't mean that it didn't exist at some point or everything pointed to them existing. I prefer to be proactive not wait until a 9/11 occurs. Iraq had used chemical weapons before, why wouldn't they again?
> 
> You also seem to forget the fact that they did have weapons in violation. Just not nuclear weapons of mass destruction.


I guess you didn't watch the video then? Just so you know, it's a collage of BBC news reports from the time (as I said in my previous post). Where are these "facts" you are proclaiming to be slaved to? CNN? Yahoo? John Cena?

There is a difference between lying and being wrong and the US lied. They kicked out the inspectors (again the BBC news report I left above will show that, if you take the 6 minutes to watch it).

If you're refferring to when he used weapons against Kuwait, then yes, he did. Chemical weapons sold to him by the US of A.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

darnok said:


> I guess you didn't watch the video then? Just so you know, it's a collage of BBC news reports from the time (as I said in my previous post). Where are these "facts" you are proclaiming to be slaved to? CNN? Yahoo? John Cena?
> 
> There is a difference between lying and being wrong and the US lied. They kicked out the inspectors (again the BBC news report I left above will show that, if you take the 6 minutes to watch it).
> 
> If you're refferring to when he used weapons against Kuwait, then yes, he did. Chemical weapons sold to him by the US of A.


John Cena. He gives the UN reports. I guess BBC collages are more accurate?

That video showed me nothing. And you don;t understand the difference with previous statements.

There is more than one instance, and what about the weapons used in this recent invasion? Those don't count?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.theinsider.org/news/article.asp?id=241

Scroll to the bottom to see where he got his chemical weapons from, there are a few links there.

I do understand, I just don't apologise for war-mongers.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

darnok said:


> http://www.theinsider.org/news/article.asp?id=241
> 
> Scroll to the bottom to see where he got his chemical weapons from, there are a few links there.
> 
> I do understand, I just don't apologise for war-mongers.


You do realize that Saddam worked to reduce weapons inspectors in 1998 before Bush was president?

Then he allowed the weapons inspectors back in. When they went back in, they found more weapons the UN resolution stated he couldn't have.

Following that, the UN voted to invade Iraq and remove him from power.

You can twist history all you want. Doesn't make the facts into lies. Open a history book, not google.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> You do realize that Saddam worked to reduce weapons inspectors in 1998 before Bush was president?
> 
> Then he allowed the weapons inspectors back in. When they went back in, they found more weapons the UN resolution stated he couldn't have.
> 
> ...


I don't use Google mate.

Per the bolded part, the reasons they went to Iraq have been shown, and admitted, to be untrue. There is no twisting of anything on my part.

He had the weapons the US sold him, just as Gadaffi does now. You value "being right" more than actually looking for the truth. Good luck with that.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

darnok said:


> I don't use Google mate.
> 
> Per the bolded part, the reasons they went to Iraq have been shown, and admitted, to be untrue. There is no twisting of anything on my part.
> 
> He had the weapons the US sold him, just as Gadaffi does now. You value "being right" more than actually looking for the truth. Good luck with that.


The weapons against the UN resolution were found, and were used for reasons of war. That goes with various intelligence reports.

He was developing a new weapon in 2001, which was found, and destroyed. So once again you're wrong. Al-Samoud2, google that. Maybe you can post a youtube video. Possibly use wikipedia.


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

SMDH at news spelling error....Obama bin Laden. lmfao


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Corre said:


> SMDH at news spelling error....Obama bin Laden. lmfao


I literally lol'd


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'll cut them some slack as they would obviously be rushing.

talking to my parents i was saying obama alot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i hate truthers. just so annoying. 

and those who don't think killing him was justice, and wanted a trial ... did you not hear the reports? they offered surrender. he refused, and paid the consequence.

and i'm fine with that, keeping him alive waiting trial would have cost millions of taxpaper's money. OBL didn't deserve a trial. 

and if being happy he's dead makes me an evil person, at least I'm not ordering people to put planes into buildings, put bombs on their chests, or puttings bombs on navy vessels.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

But in the Dark Knight, Batman could have killed Jokeface, but he didnt. Even though Joker was (somehow) a metaphor for terrorism.

Checkmate.


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Any news if they will release photos to prove that he is dead?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

But then he went and knocked Two-Face off a cliff. Speaking of being two-faced...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Corre said:


> Any news if they will release photos to prove that he is dead?


I can give you my word that he is dead as someone that is stationed half an hour away from there.

And the man didn't deserve a trial, never gave any of the innocent people he killed a trial so why should he be any different. 

on a side note, lol @ Joker reference.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The pics that are on the net of him banged up are photoshoped by some guy in the middle east, they aren't real. Don't look at it for sources.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> I can give you my word that he is dead as someone that is stationed half an hour away from there.
> 
> And the man didn't deserve a trial, never gave any of the innocent people he killed a trial so why should he be any different.
> 
> on a side note, lol @ Joker reference.


Because we have to be better than them.

Not that i care about him either way, but its just something worth noting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

redeadening said:


> But in the Dark Knight, Batman could have killed Jokeface, but he didnt. Even though Joker was (somehow) a metaphor for terrorism.
> 
> Checkmate.


Batman's an idiot though


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If he's so dumb then how come he survived the Omega Beams from Darkseid? Or managed to beat Superman in The Dark Knight Returns.

Honestly DDT, i hate embarassing you like this but you keep forcing me to.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> But then he went and knocked Two-Face off a cliff. Speaking of being two-faced...


**Warning Dead Body**

http://alofokemusic.net/v2011/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Osama.jpg


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

^ pic proven fake.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Hourra for Pakistani Intelligence Services and part of the military which helped and sheltered him. He was just living in a huge compound with armed guards next to the Pakistan capital which is one of the most military and police securized cities in the world. He was in a famous holiday city with many retired generals and officiers in it and with one of the biggest military garrison in all Pakistan ! 

It's strange that our "allies" didn't find him before, isn't it ?

USA should really reconsider who are its allies and who aren't. Our Gulf friends are among the most bigoted governements in the world and spread salafist and islamist propaganda (Al Turki one of the saudi princes is the chief of Saudi Intelligence and hates USA with guts) and most of their over-riches citizens sponsorize terrorism. I won't speak about the slavery of their philipino and asian "laborers. It's good that the Arabic revolutions began in USA (Twitter, facebook accounts from USA) and change some of those regimes into more democratic and acceptable ones.

We must be careful about revenges and lone wolves. Morroco bomb attack and the German attempt were just the beginning. He is now a martyr and it will be SHTF now 

By the way it's good that he is dead, but discretion is often useful and necessary. We must carry on and avoid to sleep.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yamada_Taro said:


> Hourra for Pakistani intelligence services which helped and sheltered him. He was just living in a huge compound with armed guards next to the Pakistan capital which is one of the most military and police securized cities in the world. He was in a famous holiday city with many retired generals and officiers in it. * It's strange that our "allies" didn't find him before, isn't it ?*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/news-...61-harlemheat-releases-inside-news-osama.html


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Corre said:


> Any news if they will release photos to prove that he is dead?


News outlets are saying that the White House is currently planning on how to publicize the evidence.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

My mate goes to me, looks like Bin Laden had his address on a PSN account. 

I literally lolled out loud.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/news-...61-harlemheat-releases-inside-news-osama.html


Yes I know that we captured him long ago (between 2009 and 2010), asked Pakistan to take care of him and that they refused to kill him. It was probably a good solution at this time to get data and to avoid bigger threats. But seriously I can't understand why we are still allied with them. 

They were supposed to discretly kill him and we clearly know that some rogue ISI agents and officiers later continued to help some of the taliban madrasa and groups in the tribal regions and in the southern Afghanistan. Pakistan's high authorities weren't and aren't united at all. Damn Mullah Omar is well known to be near Quetta close to the refugee camps and the frontier. Instead of following our idea and obeying to the military and the governement the ISI rogues simply put Bin Laden under heavy guard in one of their biggest military city. 

Abbottabad is a garrison town located just 50 kilometres north of Islamabad and it is a popular summer resort, originally built by the British during colonial rule. The city houses a number of upscale educational institutions and religious schools as well. The Pakistan Military Academy is there in Abbottabad.

Bin Laden's compound, said to dwarf surrounding homes, was within a mile of the Pakistan Military Academy, the army's elite officer training school. The house is located just 800 metres away from the Pakistan Military Academy and some former senior military officials live nearby. The compound in Abbottabad where Osama Bin Laden was killed was once used as a safe house by Pakistan's premier intelligence agency ISI. 

It is also insulated from the natural disasters and terrorist attacks that have afflicted other parts of Pakistan. The compound sits on a large plot of land in an area that was relatively secluded when it was built. It is roughly eight times larger than nearby homes. It has 12-to-18-foot outer walls, topped with barbed wires. Internal walls sectioned off different portions of the compound to provide extra privacy.

Access to the compound is restricted by two security gates and the residents of the compound burnt their trash, unlike their neighbours, who put the trash out for collection. The property is valued at approximately $1 million (Dh3.67 million), but has no telephone or Internet connection. How not to find it before ?

We needed to act without telling the Pakistani for this reason, they weren't only our friends and he had other stronger protecters.

I know that Americans are happy, but we should have done it with discretion without speaking about, now we created a martyr and a huge will of revenge. 

Pakistani shot at Pakistani and some of the finer US soldiers were also killed during this attack and I can't stand that.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Bin Laden had 25 million dollars on his head, what the hell kind of a designer turban was he wearing?


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Any news update on the photos?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The hide and seek championship is over.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

Corre said:


> Any news update on the photos?


You guys not watching the White House press conference?

They will be releasing more info as they see fit - no promise of photos though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

For the fuckheads saying this is some ploy to get Obama re-elected don't you think the higher ups in the Bush administration that no doubt hate Obama would speak out? Some of you tin foil hat motherfuckers seriously need your internet cut off.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/#!5797620/how-osama-bin-laden-was-brought-to-justice
A lot of info for a fake story.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

About time we get this fucker. Props to Obama and the Navy Seals who killed this bastard. Also,










A final fuck you to Osama.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

also, if it was a conspiracy, why didn't he announce it in primetime instead of close to midnight when most people are asleep.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Had to post it. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> For the fuckheads saying this is some ploy to get Obama re-elected don't you think the higher ups in the Bush administration that no doubt hate Obama would speak out? Some of you tin foil hat motherfuckers seriously need your internet cut off.


*Are there really people idiotic enough to believe this is a re-elect Obama ploy? 

If that's true it's simply amazing for the reasons you pointed out just for starters. *


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

So you are telling me that he was living comfortably in a big house in a big city whilst America was looking for him in the mountains. About fucking time you found him then (yes I'm aware that they've known about it for months).

But anyway at least this will make people forget that we missed Quaddafi (who is actually having his OWN people killed as we speak) the other day.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

May 1st 1945 Hitler is announced dead, May 1st 2011 Osama Bin Laden is announced dead..


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> May 1st 1945 Hitler is announced dead, May 1st 2011 Osama Bin Laden is announced dead..


But Hitler died April 30.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> But Hitler died April 30.


_
announced_


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

and Gadaffi hated Bin Laden himself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hiplop™;9660017 said:


> _
> announced_


I think his point is that announcements aren't really that an amazing of a coincidence.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i wasn't sure if he didnt realize that 

yeah its not that amazing, but its kind of a cool little fact


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> i wasn't sure if he didnt realize that
> 
> yeah its not that amazing, but its kind of a cool little fact


I have seen that as a reason for conspiracy. It's a cool little fact, but not of importance. Just means news travels faster now.

Also, Bin Laden was killed May 2nd in Pakistan. The same date as Lord Voldemort.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *Are there really people idiotic enough to believe this is a re-elect Obama ploy?
> 
> If that's true it's simply amazing for the reasons you pointed out just for starters. *


Well to be fair to them I don't think they've found a guy whose mom has a basement big enough to hold the Tinfoil Hat Convention 2011 yet so they don't have an official conspiracy yet, but that's one of the many sentiments out there. Along with 'LOL HE'S BEEN DEAD SINCE 2001/2002/2003/2004' (they can't seem to agree upon a year) as well as, 'LOL U BELIEVE CNN U SHEEP HAHAH'


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

> President Barack Obama and Vice President Joe Biden, along with members of the national security team, receive an update on the mission against Osama bin Laden in the Situation Room of the White House, May 1, 2011. Please note: a classified document seen in this photograph has been obscured. (Official White House Photo by Pete Souza)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Barack looks like he needs a cig


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> Barack looks like he needs a cig


I'd say he has a pack hidden in his enormous jacket.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> Barack looks like he needs a cig


Obama needs a joint, fuck a cig.

He'll need a lot of them to deal with the massive backlash that is going to come in the coming months.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbh I'm kinda with you on this one. What Osama did was a horrible horrible thing but at the end of the day celebrating and saying that it's good that he was killed is the same as when Extremists said its good when those on 9/11 died. Both are horribly wrong really and truly. Naturally people are going to be happy with the whole Eye for an eye thing but that doesn't really mean it was right. Confinement for life would have been better really and truly and if anything Killing him may have been worse in the longer term.


."I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy."-MLK Jr


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> ."I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy."-MLK Jr


“People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf.”


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> ."I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy."-MLK Jr


Not even an enemy who himself killed thousands of precious lives?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I have seen that as a reason for conspiracy. It's a cool little fact, but not of importance. Just means news travels faster now.
> 
> Also, Bin Laden was killed May 2nd in Pakistan. The same date as Lord Voldemort.


way to spoil the movie :sad:

actually ive read the books so i dont mind


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Big Fat Sean said:


>


thats an amazing picture! i know it doesnt show anything apart from hilary clinton looking shocked..i mean shes married to bill i dunno what can shock her...but thats awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> ."I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy."-MLK Jr


“I’ve never wished a man dead. But, I have read some obituaries with great pleasure.” -Mark Twain


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"Hey Everybody, We're All Gonna Get Laid!" Cant remember. Caddyshack.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was Rodney Dangerfield. Come on.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

"Sometimes you have to pick the Gun up to put the Gun down" 
— Malcolm X


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MrMister said:


> It was Rodney Dangerfield. Come on.


Oh I knew that. I just couldnt remember the character name.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He really gets no respect.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dylanlip said:


> Not even an enemy who himself killed thousands of precious lives?


"Returning hate for hate multiplies hate"...."Darkness cannot drive out darkness. Only light can do that" -MLK Jr


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^
MLK died before he was 40 too


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

So what should they have done? Had a tea party with the man? Would that have driven out the darkness?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, let's quote civil rights leaders who were assassinated to try and get a point across!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Anti MLK? That's my cue to leave...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Enough with the quotes. We get it.

But at the end of the day, are you REALLY upset that a mass-murdering terrorist is killed and not in prison?

Like, really? 

If you are upset about that...then you sympathize for a terrorist. If you're not, then let this go and carry on.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the way i see it, it helps provide some closure for the people that lost loved ones on 9/11


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Anti MLK? That's my cue to leave...


Nobody's anti-MLK, it's just getting stupid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse I do. Me and Bin Laden used to hang out in our old days at Islamistan State university. Boy, the pranks that guy pulled off. Like when we broke into the girls dorms and stoned all the girls who's hair we could see.

He was also my golf buddy lately. I was the guy who first told him to grow that beard you know. Told him 'osama bin lolin' I told him, " you know what chicks looking for long term arranged forced polygamist marriages are into? Beards. Looks awesome dude. "

True story$


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> "Returning hate for hate multiplies hate"...."Darkness cannot drive out darkness. Only light can do that" -MLK Jr


I believe in the old Irish proverb...forgive your enemies, but get even first. 

I am extremely ecstatic that OBL is sleeping with the fishes, it's a moment that would make Tony Soprano proud. People can talk about how this was wrong and he deserved better. I just have to say...BULLSHIT! A man who murdered thousands of innocent people will not get a tear of sympathy from me. And the Muslims who want to stick up for this man are really stupid as he killed so many more of his own religion than infidels. I also would like to dedicate this to the leadership of Venezuela, China, and Hamas as they condemn or stay silent on what we have done. :flip

Also...I will give credit where credit is due. I'm a harsh critic of Obama, but in this case I say props to you, Mr. President. Well done, sir, both with the action and the speech. You promised Bin Laden dead or alive, and you delivered. 

I'm proud to be an American today. While the war on radical Islam is not over, it is still a huge accomplishment. Now let's keep up the momentum, take care of more business and then eventually we can bring our soldiers home in triumph.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't be ridiculous. Your solidiers are never going home. Also, don't bring hamas up until you've been there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

redeadening what are people in lebanon saying about this?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Most are glad he's gone from what I gather. I'm content with the fact that he's dead. Islamic hero he is not. Guy was a nutcase pure and simple. Hell, he spent 90% of his time not even killing americans, but killing innocent shi'ites all over the world just because they disagree with his radical brand of islam.

The man was simply a killer of men. Innocents of all faiths. He gave a bad name to islam. Not a single person I know supports him. Even his corpse shouldn't have gotten the honour of a real islamic burial (though I wasn't aware you couldve been buried at sea). Shoulda just torched the bastard. He's ending up burning in hell either way.

He met his end the way it shouldve ended. This is no DC comic where Batman and Superman fly through the window, knock everyone out and he gets taken to arkham. Knowing the troops they probably wanted to arrest him, he said no, he gets shot. The end.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Enough with the quotes. We get it.
> 
> But at the end of the day, are you REALLY upset that a mass-murdering terrorist is killed and not in prison?
> 
> ...



I don't think disagreeing that he deserved to die and not celebrating with everyone else means you sympathize with a terrorist. I think it just means that some people don't think he should have been killed, despite what he did, and people shouldn't be celebrating like it's the 4th of July and wanted him brought to justice and put in prison instead, not believing an eye for an eye.

I am not one of these people, I think he got what he deserved for what he did, I'm just saying I don't think you sympathize with a terrorist if you don't think he should have been killed.

I do find it funny how people are acting like the war on terror is over now and this fixes everything. This fixes nothing and in fact is just going to make things worse.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

A trial and justice wouldve been nice, but let's face it. That wasn't going to happen realistically.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Superman did beat up a Muslim leader for harboring terrorists once in Adventures of Superman #427 (a fine comic book)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what religion are you redeadening


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FYI I'd be celebrating like it was the fourth of july right now if one of my loved ones did in 9/11.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Also Batman tried to kill Joker for killing Jason Todd in Death of a Family. Almost did it too.

This relates to the topic at hand because joker was ambassador from iran at the time. Which looking back still doesn't make sense and is kinda offensive. Then again Lex made president once so it kinda evens out.

My religion is that one with all the virgins. Green edition.

You know what would be really nice for all those 9/11 heroes and their families? For the government to stop being giant asshole pieces of shit and just give them the goddamn healthcare they've been fighting for over the last year.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Joe Rogan has an awesome bit about blowing yourself up for the highly unlikely possibility of pussy in another dimension and that dick doesn't have nearly as much pull. He also mentions that nowhere in the text does it suggest that you get 72 virgins and that you'd think one guy would at least raise his hand and ask about it.

I have no idea if it really is stated in there or not, but it's a fucking hilarious bit.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Walls said:


> Joe Rogan has an awesome bit about blowing yourself up for the highly unlikely possibility of pussy in another dimension and that dick doesn't have nearly as much pull. He also mentions that nowhere in the text does it suggest that you get 72 virgins and that you'd think one guy would at least raise his hand and ask about it.
> 
> I have no idea if it really is stated in there or not, but it's a fucking hilarious bit.


bin laden already had 4 wives. no need to be greedy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> ."I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy."-MLK Jr





redeadening said:


> Also Batman tried to kill Joker for killing Jason Todd in Death of a Family. Almost did it too.
> 
> This relates to the topic at hand because joker was ambassador from iran at the time. Which looking back still doesn't make sense and is kinda offensive. Then again Lex made president once so it kinda evens out.
> 
> ...


Joker ruled the entire universe once so I wouldn't get too offended.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When did this thread turn into the DC Universe?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It doesnt. I sure as hell didnt hear about it. It just seems to be a very popular stereotype. Though i dont see why Bin Laden needed help getting laid. Being a big shot terrorist leader like that, im sure all the goat farmers in pakistan cant wait to sell him their daughters.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> When did this thread turn into the DC Universe?


What Obama doesn't want you to really know is that it was Batman himself who led the mission, so I think it hold's it's relevance.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> When did this thread turn into the DC Universe?


I try to turn every thread into a DC Universe thread



Walls said:


> What Obama doesn't want you to really know is that it was Batman himself who led the mission, so I think it hold's it's relevance.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Terror,_Batman!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

In this world, everything has to do with comics. Especially DC. Btw everyone's been watching Thor over here and they say its awesome. Can't wait till next weekend.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Terror,_Batman!


That would have been fucking amazing to see Batman dealing out knuckled justice. Oh well.

Speaking of everything being like a comic, Rogan also has a bit about how Bin Laden is straight out of a comic book. He said stuff like he is a billionaire genius who hates us, he used to work for us and got all our secrets and then turned to the dark side. His lair is in a cave and we almost always catch him but he slips away and leaves a threatening tape, what the fuck is this a Stan Lee production?

So true.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Walls said:


> I don't think disagreeing that he deserved to die and not celebrating with everyone else means you sympathize with a terrorist. I think it just means that some people don't think he should have been killed, despite what he did, and people shouldn't be celebrating like it's the 4th of July and wanted him brought to justice and put in prison instead, not believing an eye for an eye.
> 
> I am not one of these people, I think he got what he deserved for what he did, I'm just saying I don't think you sympathize with a terrorist if you don't think he should have been killed.
> 
> I do find it funny how people are acting like the war on terror is over now and this fixes everything. This fixes nothing and in fact is just going to make things worse.


maybe sympathize is the wrong word then. i'm just confused by this angle from people i've seen on facebook and twitter, as well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Batman, by Frank Millar, fighting Osama Bin Laden, sounds like the funniest thing in history

Its also immensely ironic considering his portrayals of the US and Superman in the Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know... apparently The Rock was tweeting about Osama a few hours before it was made public.

I smell another conspiracy cooking...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Redead's using sarcasm (and comic references) to hide his true feelings on the assassination.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

:lmao And they wonder why "conspiracy" theories flourish. :lmao

At sea?* AT SEA!?*

Oh, and his death photo is _too_ graphic? :lmao Why leave any doubt for a man that was heavily involved in the massacre of 3000 lives? TOO GRAPHIC? Are you fucking kidding me? 

Trillions of dollars, thousands of lives spent going after Emmanual Goldstein. 

Greatest victory in human history in our war against AlCIAda.

"War is Peace."


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

they had to follow islam tradition, hence the burial at sea


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> You know... apparently The Rock was tweeting about Osama a few hours before it was made public.
> 
> I smell another conspiracy cooking...


There were several reports of him dying before it went public.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Steve Patriot said:


> :lmao And they wonder why "conspiracy" theories flourish. :lmao
> 
> At sea?* AT SEA!?*
> 
> ...


ignorance is strength

hey look, i can quote nineteen-eighty four too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve Patriot said:


> :lmao And they wonder why "conspiracy" theories flourish. :lmao
> 
> At sea?* AT SEA!?*
> 
> ...


They buried him at sea so nobody would build a shrine or any shit on his grave, dumbass. He'd undoubtedly be grave-robbed, as well. As for the graphic nature of the photos, how are the deaths he cause of any relevance to a picture of him dead? It's obviously extremely graphic, they shot him in the fucking head.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

shot him through the eye, even. that cannot look good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a pretty damn good shot though. I'm assuming it wasn't point blank of course.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Imagine being the actual guy who fired the shot that killed him. I've been thinking about that a lot, what he must have felt like. Like "Holy fuck, I just fucking killed Bin Laden". 

He'll go home and have "I am the baddest motherfucker on the planet and now the government will take care of us for the rest of our lives because I killed Bin Laden" sex with his wife.

Or more realistically he will go home traumatized from war and become a alcoholic and beat his wife.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Steve Patriot said:


> :lmao And they wonder why "conspiracy" theories flourish. :lmao
> 
> At sea?* AT SEA!?*
> 
> ...


The burial at sea was done due to religious reasons man & yeah if you get shot through the eye it's clearly not going to be nice. Especially for a young person seeing it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> The burial at sea was done due to religious reasons man & yeah if you get shot through the eye it's clearly not going to be nice.* Especially for a young person seeing it.*


I'm really against sheltering kids from pictures and things like that. I think they need to see it and they shouldn't be sheltered from it. They need to know that things like that happen in the world and they need it explained to them why it happened.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Even if they do release photos, the doubters wont change their mind. Its gonna be "That looks nothing like him" and sit on their computers 24/7 and try to see differences with other Bin Laden pics. "Look there is what might be a mole that never was there before. IT WASENT HIM!"

It wont be a picture where you can say with 100% sure that its Bin Laden, its gonna look like him but not to sound racist or anything. Many of those guys look a like, with the beard and all. Hard enough to pick him out of a line.


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Steve Patriot said:


> :lmao And they wonder why "conspiracy" theories flourish. :lmao
> 
> At sea?* AT SEA!?*
> 
> ...


They buried him at sea because he is closer to hell. He is in if I may say, Davy Jones locker.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Walls said:


> I'm really against sheltering kids from pictures and things like that. I think they need to see it and they shouldn't be sheltered from it. They need to know that things like that happen in the world and they need it explained to them why it happened.


Whilst I understand where you're coming from, one of the best things of childhood is the ignorance of it. Exposing them to all that too early on just makes the children more bitter as they grow older, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

He's buried at sea because we asked several nations if they wanted the body and there were no takers. 

As for Hamas, redeadening, a group that considers Bin Laden a mighty warrior is worth nothing in my book. I have zero respect for that group, maybe when they're willing to talk to the world and not want to wipe other nations off the face of the earth then I will start caring what they say. 

I'm sure we will never know for a long time who was the one that pulled the trigger. Safety for his family and all that.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh fuck off, some Pakistan security analysts said osama was there because of " entrapment " or something and basically was saying Pakistan didnt fuck up, which they clearly did or helped him


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I never knew Bush was such a friendly guy, to let his pal Obama take credit for getting rid of Osama.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> He's buried at sea because we asked several nations if they wanted the body and there were no takers.
> 
> As for Hamas, redeadening, a group that considers Bin Laden a mighty warrior is worth nothing in my book. I have zero respect for that group, maybe when they're willing to talk to the world and not want to wipe other nations off the face of the earth then I will start caring what they say.
> 
> I'm sure we will never know for a long time who was the one that pulled the trigger. Safety for his family and all that.


Dont judge hamas until you understand their situation and actually have been there.

And as for what i hear, they dont support bin laden. Nobody in the region does. Iran? Sure. Hezbollah? Yup. But laden is considered by all to be a criminal.

Also, Hohenheim of Light is onto to me :side:

I need to use more references. Sinestro. Brightest day. Infinite Crisis. Ultimate Avengers!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*How the fuck can Laden's death be fake?*

For all they know Laden could have still been alive, if this was fake.

What I'm saying is he obviously was killed this past weekend and not many years ago.

This is legit, no conspiracy.

People say he died many years ago, but Who the fuck knows for sure?

The only way this could be fake is if the government already knew about his death from years ago, which is next to impossible since no one in the world knows.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
Hamas condemned the us for killing him the other day I think


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> I never knew Bush was such a friendly guy, to let his pal Obama take credit for getting rid of Osama.


Yeah, it was all pretty much just Bush.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: How the fuck can Laden's death be fake?*

.....what?

you just said "who the fuck knows for sure," then said it "obviously happened this weekend."

apparently you think you know for sure. a lot of that was a smattering of nonsense, to be honest, especially the last paragraph.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who knows when it happened, seems like he is dead though. i'm not one in believing in things without proof.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If he was alive, the way I see it, he'd just release a video.

"Last night was a good night, for me, and not just for New York or D.C. or America, but for human people. The face of the Arab world in America's eyes for too long has been bin Laden, and now it is not. Now the face is only the young people in Egypt and Tunisia and all the Middle Eastern countries around the world where freedom rises up. Al Qaeda's opportunity is gone." Jon Stewart.

What a way of looking at it.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I totally have the image of bin Laden sitting back with a bag of popcorn watching the Pakistani military drilling on the parade ground that his house overlooked.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Sensationalist tabloids in britain are saying that al qaeda are using nukes to retaliate. You wonder why they try to stir up such bullshit for the sake of it. If there was any threat of nuclear war then it'd be all over the news warning us of precautions to take.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hamada said:


> I totally have the image of bin Laden sitting back with a bag of popcorn watching the Pakistani military drilling on the parade ground that his house overlooked.


His face would look similar to the one in the MJ eating popcorn gif.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I always had this idea than if Bin Laden just shaved his beard he could live in a beach on miami and nobody could tell it was him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

redeadening said:


> I always had this idea than if Bin Laden just shaved his beard he could live in a beach on miami and nobody could tell it was him.


Except for the dialysis machines he would have been pulling behind him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HuskyHarris said:


> Sensationalist tabloids in britain are saying that al qaeda are using nukes to retaliate. You wonder why they try to stir up such bullshit for the sake of it. If there was any threat of nuclear war then it'd be all over the news warning us of precautions to take.


Nah, the US would just nuke them before they even got started.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> If he was alive, the way I see it, he'd just release a video.
> 
> "Last night was a good night, for me, and not just for New York or D.C. or America, but for human people. The face of the Arab world in America's eyes for too long has been bin Laden, and now it is not. Now the face is only the young people in Egypt and Tunisia and all the Middle Eastern countries around the world where freedom rises up. Al Qaeda's opportunity is gone." Jon Stewart.
> 
> What a way of looking at it.


exactly.

if he was alive, imagine the embarassment he could place upon the western world.

im dead? orly guize?

obama would be forced out for lying, etc etc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The embarrassment would almost be as bad as declaring Pearl Harbor started WW II.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fucked up thing about PH is that the US knew it was going to happen and let it happen so they could be entered into WW 2.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure that's an absolute fact there Walls. However, all the US carriers, the ultimate war machine of the day, were all out to sea on December 7.


----------



## espn166 (Sep 24, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I'll probably do both. Certain things aren't adding up for me with this announcement and how it was executed. I'll post it later but right now I just don't want to offend anyone.


um


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

WARNING GRAPHIC IMAGE!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Obama said they're not releasing the image, so I have my doubts about that picture.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The embarrassment would almost be as bad as declaring Pearl Harbor started WW II.


Didn't you hear? It's not a real World War until America is involved :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
I agree


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Not sure that's an absolute fact there Walls. However, all the US carriers, the ultimate war machine of the day, were all out to sea on December 7.


I'm not 100% either but I have read about it a lot, so who knows. The US government has always been shady with shit like that. Stuff like the Gulf Of Tonkin incident as well as Operation Northwoods makes it easier for me to believe that they knew about PH. Makes sense, they moved some ships out of there before it happened.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Toots Dalton said:


> WARNING GRAPHIC IMAGE!!!!


haha thats the worse photoshopped picture I think i have ever seen, it reminds me of N64 games where still unmoving real faces were used on enemies


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Nah, the US would just nuke them before they even got started.


Nuke where exactly? they are a terrorist cell, not a nation with any land.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The US isn't going to nuke shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seb said:


> Didn't you hear? It's not a real World War until America is involved :side:


Yeah, once the U.K. needs us to bail them out of trouble.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They release some photos but not bin laden's.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

you got what was coming to ya


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah, once the U.K. needs us to bail them out of trouble.


Go read a history book


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Liniert said:


> Nuke where exactly? they are a terrorist cell, not a nation with any land.


nuke everything.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> nuke everything.


That's probably what would be happening right now if Bush was in power.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

They won't release the photos because they woulda shot the fuck out of him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chibi said:


> Go read a history book


We write the history books. What do you think they say in them? Here's a hint...the US very rarely loses.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> nuke everything.


It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

MrMister said:


> We write the history books. What do you think they say in them? Here's a hint...the US very rarely loses.


I assume we're only talking wars that you're actually supposed to take part in, right?










Just saying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We're totally going to pay them back one day.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That whole history book thing reminded of the COD quote "History is written by the victor"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> That whole history book thing reminded of the COD quote "History is written by the victor"


Yeah that came from COD


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

DIAMOND DALLAS TRASH said:


> Yeah that came from COD


Blatantly. If there's one thing we know about Winston Churchill, it's that he was addicted as a motherfucker to Modern Warfare 2.

You should see his XBL Gamerscore...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chibi said:


> Go read a history book


Asshole stop interupting my trolling of Seb.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Al-Qaeda was already irrelevant in the Middle East, that's why there will be no strong retaliation. The youth are rising up, and more than anything they want a decent life for their families, not to be religious fanatics who blow shit up for a billionaire, Blackwater has that covered already.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I just read this story on CNN.COM

With how long it is ill just post the link

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/05/06/pakistan.bin.laden/


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess all I can say is good riddance, finally he's gone. However there will be a lot more people that will just take his place...that's the scary part.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I just read this story on CNN.COM
> 
> With how long it is ill just post the link
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/05/06/pakistan.bin.laden/


Annnnnd it begins.

I read the entire thing and they were making Bin Laden out to be some mystical wizard with black magic from beyond the grave. They are some goofy motherfuckers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Yeah, once the U.K. needs us to bail them out of trouble.


Actually one of the last 'major' terrorists threats over here was when MI5 surveilled Rashid Rauf and consequently uncovered the liquid explosives plot in 2006 (which could have been worse than 9/11), but thanks to America's meddling that operation could have gone horribly wrong.

Of course some people would argue 9/11 could have been prevented - the Al Qaeda dossier Bush was given, the warnings and then assassination of Ahmed Massoud, John Ashcroft not wanting to hear about terrorist threats, etc....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For fucks sake I was just trying to troll you. Fucking Brits taking shit literally. Way to ruin the fun.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Skip to :50






:lmao.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was cool but didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Course you didn't.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whiteys gotta white cause we always right, son.

Not sure what that means I don't speak ebonics.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

right.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Could have Al-Qaeda caused some uncertainty and more distrust with Americans in their government if they had said that Bin Laden was still alive instead of confirming death?


----------

